# Schweiz cross 2017, Tessin Splügen- Airolo



## p100473 (27. November 2016)

hallo CH-kenner,

wir basteln gerade an unserem CH-cross nächstes Jahr.
der erste Teil soll uns durch das für uns unbekannte Tessin vom Splügenpass nach Airolo führen. 
Ich sage mal grob die Pässe/Fixpunkte, die wir uns als Übergänge (wanderwege) allein nach der Karte gedacht hatten:

Areunapass- alp de rog

san bernardino- alpe mucia- valbella
pass giumela- pontirone
passo laghetto- lago di luzzano
pass greina- olivone
bassa di nara- faido
passo piatto- sognone
forca di redorta- foroglio
passo cristallino- airolo
Bei meiner IN-recherche habe ich darüber nicht zu viel gefunden

areunapass gibts ein you-tube video, also ist das machbar
passo piatto/forca redorta habe ich Wanderweg-beschreibungen+ Bilder gefunden, die mich vermuten lassen, dass wir uns das abschminken können (nur verblockt, Steilste Hänge, teils Leitern...)
Kennt sich in der Gegend jemand aus oder hat best. Übergänge schon gemacht oder kann uns tipps für alternativen geben? Oder tipps zu Literatur?

Unser Rückweg dieser 2 Wochen und 30 tsd hm tour ist dann eigentlich  klar: Gotthard- Furka- Grimsel- Engstligenalp- göschenen- andermatt- oberalppass- senda surselva- tomüls- turrahaus- Splügen.

Ich habe mir jetzt die CH-singletrail maps bestellt und wollte sehen, ob uns das in der Planung weiterführt. 

VO


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2016)

Zum Greina siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/passo-della-greina-bikeverbot.815197/

Tomülpass macht eher O->W Sinn, von Vals wirst du stundenlang auf tollen Trails raufschieben und zum Turrahus runter auf einem öden Karrenweg runterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (30. November 2016)

hallo Lenka,
danke schon mal für den Hinweis mit dem NSG am Greina. in meiner Karte 1:50.000 habe ich keinen Hinweis gefunden.

die anderen Pässe im Tessin weiter im Süden kennst du nicht? oder evtl. Tipp zu bike-literatur fürs Tessin? Ist eben eine "Wandergegend...

Volkmar


----------



## McNulty (1. Dezember 2016)

p100473 schrieb:


> bike-literatur fürs Tessin



Ist natürlich suuuperalt falls es den überhaupt noch gibt - aber Eggenberger ist immer gut für krasse Sachen - oder mal persönlich nachfragen?
http://www.climbandbike.ch/page/bikefuehrer_band.php?band=3


----------



## IBEX73 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hoi @p100473 - vergiss den Piatto+Redorta.Keine Karte gibt den Untergrund annähernd wieder.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das in der Bildmitte der Piatto.... (an der ZWEITEN Bergkette!)





Weitere Tessinbilder ab Seite 23 in meinem Album

Besser wäre Faido ,Passo Campolugno,Fusio-gibts glaub auch Berichte drüber.....
Oder Bodio,Passo Gagnone,Efra (saugeile Hütte/Übernachten?),Frasco-Weg ist bis auf wenige Stellen + 1x50hm leichte Kletterei fahrbar.(Gemessen an Meinem Können.....)
Aber langer Aufstieg durchs Val Gagnone.....

Evtl.weiter über Brione,Cap.Ossola,Passo Cucco (war ich leider noch nicht,sieht aber besser aus als Redorta.....)

Viel Spass beim Planen!


----------



## p100473 (4. Dezember 2016)

Super Bild und guter Tipp- von wo aus hast du das Bild aufgenommen?
Piatto+ redorta habe ich mir schon abgeschminkt. Ich bin bei meiner recherche auf den Tessiner Alfio Cerini gestoßen. Er hat auch den campolungo als tour  drin. ausserdem den cristallino (Übergang nach Airolo).
Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Übergänge von Valbella zum lago di luzzone (pass giumela und passo laghetto?) sowie der übergang von Olivone nach Faido (bassa di nara?)
Also das Bild rundet sich doch schon mal. Ich hoffe, dass ich über Alfio eine info bekomme, ob die Übergänge fahrbar sind. Wenn nicht von ihm von wem dann?
Kann man mit den CH singletrail maps etwas anfangen? 
Bist du öfters in der Gegend da unten(Tessin) oder ist es reiner Zufall, dass wir nach einer route dort suchen, wo du warst?

schönen Sonntag

VO


----------



## RedOrbiter (4. Dezember 2016)

Bassa di Nara geht problemlos.
Zuoberst ca. 20-25 Min. hochschieben. 
Abfahrt: Bis zur ersten Alp runter öfters kurz absteigen da der Weg ruppig und etliche Steine den Fahrfluss stören.



Bassa di Nara

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## IBEX73 (4. Dezember 2016)

p100473 schrieb:


> Super Bild und guter Tipp- von wo aus hast du das Bild aufgenommen?
> Piatto+ redorta habe ich mir schon abgeschminkt. Ich bin bei meiner recherche auf den Tessiner Alfio Cerini gestoßen. Er hat auch den campolungo als tour  drin. ausserdem den cristallino (Übergang nach Airolo).
> Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Übergänge von Valbella zum lago di luzzone (pass giumela und passo laghetto?) sowie der übergang von Olivone nach Faido (bassa di nara?)
> Also das Bild rundet sich doch schon mal. Ich hoffe, dass ich über Alfio eine info bekomme, ob die Übergänge fahrbar sind. Wenn nicht von ihm von wem dann?
> ...



Hoi,der See ist die Verzasca-Quelle..... Die Trailmaps (Single+Super) decken nur die Hotspots um Locarno+Lugano ab-Valle Maggia+Verzasca sind da net drauf.Als grobe Übersicht geht da die Kompass Nr.110,es gibt glaub auch ne Kümmerly+Frey......
Am besten digital vom Schweizer Landesamt (?) map-veloland.ch.....kann man super zoomen+auch ausdrucken.

Tessin war ich schon ein paarmal-für "richtige" Biker/BBSler + Entdecker a Traum......keine zerschredderten Wege oder E-Bike Rollstrecken aka Flow-Trails wie sonstwo in der schönen Schweiz....- aber halt immer mit einem Schinder (4-5 Stunden tragen) verbunden ,da es  bergauf so gut wie keine/wenige fahrbare Wege gibt.

Anderes Tal-anderer See


----------



## p100473 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ihr seid die Besten! das sind schon mal super tipps.
Jetzt bräuchte ich noch eine info, ob man von Valbella (Calanca) über den pso giumela, 2.117 m rüber nach Pontirone/Biasca kommt. 

Wahrscheinlich geht ein Schlenker nach Norden nicht: also Malvaglia/Cap Quarnei/Pso laghetto, 2.646 m/Cap Adula/Pso Muazz/Lago luzzone.
Wenn dies nicht geht, fahren wir durchs Ticino-tal nach N und direkt über die bassa di nara nach Faido; dann über den campolungo nach Fusio. Dank eurer Tipps weiß ich ja jetzt, dass dies geht.

4-5 h Schieben/Tragen in schöner berglandschaft ohne touris  ist immer ok, wenn man dann etwas biken kann. Ich kenne auch pässe mit Schieben hoch/runter. Das ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding. Freerider sind wir keine.

VO


----------



## Dude202 (19. Dezember 2016)

Habe mir deine Route mal durchgeschaut. Hört sich nach einer netten Wanderroute / Expedition an.

Karte: Wie immer: http://map.geo.admin.ch im Geokatalog unter Bevölkerunge und Wirtschaft -> Verkehr gibt's die Layer "Mountainbikeland" und "Wanderwege" / "Wanderland". Du wirst unschwer feststellen, dass es im Nordtessin nicht viele ausgeschilderte MTB Routen gibt. Das hat auch seinen Grund. Die Gegend ist einsam, wild, schroff, steinig. Wenn du das suchst bist du da genau richtig. Wenn du Biken willst... eher weniger.

Viele Infos und Fotos zu Pässen und Übergängen findest du unter www.hikr.org
z.B. Zum Passo Giuemla: http://www.hikr.org/gallery/photo817541.html?post_id=51698#1
Sieht nicht lebensgefährlich aus mit Bike. Fahrbahr ist für mich aber auch anders.

Wie bist du denn überhaupt auf diese Route gekommen?
Wenn ich mir beispielsweise den Areunapass anschaue... das ist grösstenteils wegeloses Gebiet. Fahrbar vermutlich genau bis zur Tamboalp. Dann Hoch und Runter schieben. Bist du sicher, dass da jemand mit dem Bike rüber ist? Das Video würd ich gerne mal sehen. Habe dazu auf Youtube nichts gefunden.

Na ja. Nichts für ungut. Schau dir das aber nochmals auf der Karte an.
Auch mit die Rückreise, Gotthard, Furka, Grimsel, Susten, Göschenen, Oberalp... Das hört sich für mich, entweder nach einer Renn- oder Motorradtour an, passt aber so gar nicht zum ersten Teil der Expedition im Tessin.


----------



## p100473 (22. Dezember 2016)

Hi Dude,

wie kommt man zu einer bzw. zu dieser  routenplanung? Ziemlich banal:
1. Man überlegt sich ein tourengebiet und wenn man schon alle möglichen alpencrosse abgefahren ist, überlegt man sich, wo es noch tourengebiete gibt, die man noch nicht kennt.
2. da wir meist rundtouren mit Dauer 2 Wochen bevorzugen, überlegt man sich eine grobe route anhand der karte und trassiert sie grob nach Tagen/hm/übernachtungsmöglichkeiten; das Ergebnis siehe oben.
3. dann suche ich im Netz, ob ich etwas über die Begehbarkeit der Passübergänge finde. Evtl.passe ich die route dann an. Unsere Toleranzgrenze liegt bei 1.000 hm Schieben/Tragen pro Tag oder 3-4 h. Bergab möchte ich möglichst wenig schieben!- wer will das nicht?
4. Im Tessin hat sich dies etwas schwierig gestaltet. aber durch den Kontakt mit einem Tessiner biker sehen wir jetzt schon ziemlich klar. Dadurch- siehe oben wie auch IBEX sagt- sind Pso piatto+ redorta rausgeflogen. Jetzt habe ich nur noch nichts über den Schlenker Biasca/pso laghetto-Rheinwaldhorn/lagodi luzzano. Aber das kann man auch weglassen und dann direkt über die bassa di nara und den campolungo fahren. 

Areunapass ist halt ein wanderweg, kein wegloses Gelände. wenns bis Tamboalp , 2030 m fahrbar wäre, dann wäre das gut. dann sind es nur noch 500 hm zu schieben. Den Link im Youtube finde ich natürlich jetzt nicht mehr auf die Schnelle. Aber angesehen habe ichs.

Keine Sorge: Gotthard/Furka/Grimsel fahren wir nicht über die Straßenpässe. Das war nur als grobe Richtungsangabe gemeint. Geht alles offroad. Aber die routen findet man auf der CH-singletrail map. Problem war die Tessin-querung von Ost/West. Und die ist jetzt grob "im sack"!

Wenns interessiert halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden. die tour läuft erst im September 2017!

Volkmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (2. Februar 2017)

p100473 schrieb:


> hallo CH-kenner,
> 
> 
> Bei meiner IN-recherche habe ich darüber nicht zu viel gefunden
> ...


Ich würde ab Campo blenio über den Passo gana di Negra und Passo Del uomo nach piotta.
Dann über Passo sasello zum Lago naret. Passo christalina nach cevio, Bosco gurin, dann Passo bosco, dann Passo San Giacomo nach airolo.
Wenn das zu wenig hiking ist müsst ihr halt noch einen Gipfel ein bauen.
Ansonsten sind das super Pässe.


----------



## kurt1 (2. Februar 2017)

Hier findest du viele Ideen mit Beschreibungen und Bilder zB Passo sasello.
http://www.extrememtb.ch/de/diatour/mtb.php
Der Typ hat schon gute Touren gemacht.


----------



## p100473 (3. Februar 2017)

Wenn du dich so gut im Tessin auskennst, kannst du mir gerne Näheres zu den oben beschriebenen Pässen sagen: areunapass/batta curciosa/giumela/laghetto (hatten wir schon)/pass giumela/bassa di nara/cristallino.
Statt pso piatto/redorta (siehe oben Bild von IBEX) wollten wir über den campolungo nach Foroglio. 
Im Prinzip habe ich jetzt zu allem irgendeinen kleinen link bekommen. Das reicht mir und wir werden es so probieren.
Stehe auch schon in Kontakt mit Alfio vom link "extrememtb". Er soll einer der besten bike.kenner im Tessin sein. Hat mir auch schon einige tipps gegeben, insbesondere was die Fahrtrichtung bei diesen pässen angeht. Wir überlegen jetzt, ob wir das Ganze gegen Uhrzeigersinn fahren.
Grüße VO


----------



## kurt1 (4. Februar 2017)

Ich weiß nicht wie gut du mit dem Bike bergauf und ab fährst. Für mich ist bei der Tour zu viel tragen und schieben dabei. Einmal das Rad 1000hm hoch schieben und fast alles wieder runter tragen ist OK, aber das bei fast jedem Berg ist mir zuviel. Ich würde mehr fahrbare Pässe einbauen und ab und zu einen Exoten.
Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht wieviel du gefahren bist.


----------



## p100473 (4. Februar 2017)

So ungefähr dachte ich mir das ja auch. aus diesem Grunde haben wir ja bereits pso piatto/redorta durch den campolungo ersetzt. Und Fla da patnaul lässt sich auch einfach umfahren.
Im 2. teil der tour sollte es ja auch gemäßigter zugehen. da habe ich ja größtenteils die CH singletrail -maps.
Ich müsste jetzt mal die ganzen infos zusammenstellen mit S/T-zeiten- klar immer abhängig vom Fahrkönnen.


----------



## kurt1 (4. Februar 2017)

Ich würde anders anfangen:
Safierberg, tormuels Pass, greina  
Oder über den San Bernardino, Passo passit .
Viel Spaß bei deiner Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (12. September 2017)

Dank eurer Mithilfe konnten wir unsere Schweiz tour "Splügen-Andermatt-Tessin-Splügen" super realisieren. Danke auch an Lukas Stöckli und den Tessiner local Alfio Cerini, die uns wertvolle Tipps zur Befahrbarkeit zahlreicher Passübergänge zukommen ließen. Die tour war extrem eindrucksvoll und ich möchte euch im folgenden einige Impressionen hierzu geben. Den nördlichen Kringel "Splügen-Andermatt- Grimsel - Stans- Andermatt" (ca. 1 Woche) möchte ich hier im normalen Reiseforum beschreiben, da größtenteils gut fahrbar/begehbar. 
Den 2. Kringel "Gotthard- Tessin- Splügen" wie bereits bei meinen Fragen im Bereich "BBS" . Hier gab es- wie erwartbar- lange Tragestrecken bergauf/bergab.

Tag 1. Splügen- Safierberg-Turrahaus- Tomülspass-Vals: 2.000 hm, 35 km, 5 h reine Fahrtzeit
bereits der erste Tag zeigt, was bei dieser tour Sache ist: direkt von Splügen windet sich eine steile Almstraße in weiten Kehren nach Norden empor bis zu einer schön gelegenen Alm auf ca. 2.000 m.














über ein weitläufiges Almgebiet führt der  Weg entlang des Stutzbaches in ein weites Hochtal.





Immer wieder sind kleine Teilstrecken fahrbar, bevor es in eine Schiebepassage von ca. 1 h geht. als die gerundete Kuppe des Safierberges, 2.450 m sichtbar wird, können wir wieder in den Sattel.









Einer weitläufige Mattenlandschaft um das 2.900 m hohe Wisshorn liegt vor uns. 800 hm tiefer der nächste Zielpunkt: Turrahus, 1694 m.
Der erste Teil der Abfahrt ist vielversprechend und super fahrbar. 





weiter unten zwingen uns verblockte Bereich immer mal wieder aus dem Sattel. Schließlich erreichen wir die ersten Almhäuser. wunderbare alte Holzbauten.





Nach dem "Wannaseelein" geht es unmittelbar in die folgende Auffahrt zum Tomülpass. zunächst einige Kehren auf einem Almweg. Nach einem Viehgatter beginnt ein steiler Karrenweg, der in weiten Teilen fahrbar ist. 





Die Abfahrt vom Tomülpass nach Vals (1.200 Tm) ist ein absoluter Genuss: grandiose Hochgebirgslandschaft, weite Hochtäler, anspruchsvoll und zu mehr als 90% fahrbar. 

















als wir nach der letzten Wiesenabfahret im urigen Vals ankommen, ist das Hochgefühl im Kopf, ein geiles Stück Natur erlebt und erfahren zu haben. 
Das GH "Edelweiss" ist eine gute Adresse zum Essen. Zimmer sind einfach. Wir sitzen noch bis weit in die Nacht auf dem Dorfplatz beim Bier und lassen den Beginn unserer tour vorüberziehen.
Die Frage darf erlaubt sein, ob 35 km alles für eine ganze Tagesetappe ist. Aber wir waren von 8-17 Uhr unterwegs. Das reicht als "Einrolltag".


----------



## bMerry (13. September 2017)

Suuuuper! Bitte mehr davon.
Hübsches black beauty, waren alle mit HT unterwegs? Noch mehr Respekt!

Ride on


----------



## p100473 (13. September 2017)

Tag 2: Vals- Pathnaul scharte- Vrin/Lumbrein: 1750 hm, 30 km, 7 h Fahrt- bzw. Gehzeit
An diesem Tag geht es zur Sache. Einmalige Landschaft, aber eher ein Wandertag.
Von Vals in Kehren 800 hm Auffahrt bis zur Leisalp in 2.050 m Höhe. Der Gletscher des Rheinwaldhorns grüßt herüber.

















Dann beginnt die etwa 2-stünde Schiebe-/Tragepassage zur Patnaul-scharte (fuorcla Pathnaul, 2.773 m) im Banne des  knapp 3.000 m hohen Piz Aul. 

























Kalter Wind empfängt uns oben in der ausgesetzten Scharte.









die eigentliche Herausforderung ist jedoch der Abstieg, der im ersten Teil über verblockte Geröllhalden und später über steile Matten bis zum Glogn-bach auf 1.500 m NN führt. Im Sattel gehen da lediglich 10% der 1.200 TM. Das ist hart- vor allem für die Oberschenkel. 

























Da sind wir froh, bis Vrin noch ein parr km im Sattel zurücklegen zu können.





Ein isotonisches Getränk haben wir uns verdient.#


----------



## p100473 (13. September 2017)

Sanfter Tagesausklang in unserem schönen Quartier, der Pension Alpina.









Warum macht man einen solchen Tag? Weil wir den direkten alpinen Weg einer Fahrt auf öffentlichen Straßen in  jedem Falle vorziehen. Bitte diesen Übergang nur bei stabiler Wetterlage angehen! Die ersten 300 hm von der Scharte sind bei Feuchtigkeit extrem rutschig! Und bitte nur mit Bergschuhen!


----------



## bikeseppl (15. September 2017)

Hallo schöner Bericht, macht spaß zu lesen

Servus Reiner


----------



## cschaeff (15. September 2017)

@p100473 
Sehr schöner Bericht, bitte weiter so 
Wir sind damals der bike alpine Nr. 1 gefolgt, die von Vals eher asphaltlastig ins Val Lumnezia führt. Aber 2 Stunden hochtragen/schieben und dann über 1.000 HM bergab tragen/schieben ist schon heftig. Würdet ihr es bei gutem Wetter nochmal so machen?


----------



## p100473 (15. September 2017)

Die mt bike strecke nr 1 kannten wir bereits- und ist ja in dem Teil nicht so spannend. Wegen des guten Wetters sind wir dann eben über die Pathnaul -scharte. 
also unbedingt müsste ich die Strecke nicht nochmals befahren/laufen. Unsere tourenplanung ist eigentlich so, dass wir selten Strecken 2 mal fahren. Vor allem von Vrin hoch stelle ich es mir brutal vor.Aber als Wanderung- 1 Wanderer war oben- kann ich es mir denken.
Kleiner Hinweis: im Vergleich zu dem, was uns an Tragestrecken im Tessin erwartet, ist die Pathnaul-S eher nicht ganz so schwierig....

Tag 3 : Vrin/Lumbrein- piz mundaun- senda surselva- Sedrun: 1.800 hm, 70 km, 5 h Fahrtzeit
Dafür ist der heutige Tag rollender, wenn auch die 1h Schiebe-/Tragestrecke auf den Aussichtsberg Mundaun, 2.064 m Körner kostet.
Zunächst Einrollen über kleinere Dörfer. in Morissen dann den richtigen Abzweig "San Carli" erwischen. an einer Alm beginnen dann die 450 hm S/T = ca. 1 h auf den mundaun. Meine jetzige Erfahrung: alles was in der singletrail-karte CH als schwarzer trail gekennzeichnet ist, bedeutet bergauf S/T. von der NW-seite wären wir fahrend wohl höher gekommen. aber hätten den Berg noch ein ganzes Stück umfahren müssen.

Vor dem Gipfelaufschwung gibt es einen rel engen steilen Durchstieg. 













Der Piz Mundaun ist ein rel. isoliert stehender Berg mit tollem Rundbklick- vor allem an unserem Aufstiegstag. Im NW z.B. die Berge des Tödi-massivs.





als wir oben sind, ist es zunächst ruhig. 10 min später tobt eine ganze Schulklasse heran, die mit der Kabinenbahn hochgekommen sind. da ists mit der Ruhe vorbei. Wir trollen davon.
Die Abfahrt, die wir genommen haben, war etwas zu leicht. Vielleicht hätten wir zuerst den Gratweg nach SW auf die puox da grun nehmen sollen.









Im Tal des Rein anteriur angekommen, rollen wir eine Weile auf Radweg dahin und wechseln dann auf die "Senda surselva", die in halber Hanghöhe alle Siedlungen und Tälchen ausfährt. Kostet natürlich Zeit, ist aber eine tolle Strecke.






















_in sedrun kommen wir rel. preisgünstig in der Pension einer italienischen Mama unter, die überwiegend Bauarbeiter beherbergt. Frühstück in der Bäckerei gleich unterhalb. Super Abendessen in einem der zahlreichen Gasthöfe._


----------



## p100473 (15. September 2017)

Tag 4 Sedrun-  Pass Tiams- Oberalppass- Andermatt- Furka offroad- Furka Höhenweg- Oberwald: 1.900 hm, 65 km, 6 h Fahrtzeit
Dieser Tag gehört zu den highlights unserer 1. Woche aufgrund des einmaligen Blicks auf den Rhonegletscher und die geile Abfahrt nach Oberwald.
Nach dem guten Frühstück gehts weiter auf dem senda surselva und nach dem Weiler Milez nach kurzer Schiebestrecke zum pso Tiarms, 2.149 m und schließlich zum Oberalp-pass, 2.046 m.





















Nach 1 km auf der Passstraße nehmen wir den "Rossbodentrail" nach Andermatt. 









Andermatt soll ja "in der Hand eines Ägypters" sein, der mit seinem Geld große tourismusprojekte realisieren will.

Von Andermatt lassen wir den Abzweig zum Gotthard liegen- den nehmen wir ein paar tage später- und rollen  zunächst nach Realp. Nach einigen Kehren auf der Furka-passstraße zweigen wir nach Westen ins tal der Furka-Reuss ab- die offroadvariante zum Furka. 




ein Stück führt der Weg in Sichtweite des glacier-express.Nach einer Alm beginnt eine längere Schiebestrecke über die Bulte eines vermoorten Almgeländes. Die letzten 300 hm bis zum Hotel am Furkapass, 2.436 m ist ein Pfädchen an einem sehr steilen Wiesenhang. Insgesamt ca. 1,5 h S/Tr













Direkt hinter der Passhöhe beginnt der grandiose Gletscherweg, der uns in einer weiten Kehre direkt an die Moräne des zurückgezogenen Muttgletschers zwischen Tällistock und Großem Muttenhorn auf 2.500 m hinaufführt.













Vom Gletscher am Muttenhorn sind im Prinzip nur noch Reste vorhanden.
Nach einem Tunnel kommen wir auf eine Graskuppe, von der sich ein phantastischer Blick auf Rhonegletscher und die Kehren der Furkapass-auffahrt bietet.


----------



## p100473 (15. September 2017)

Ebenso genial ist die 1.100 Tm lange und fast ganz zu fahrende Abfahrt auf dem Furka-höhenweg bis Oberwald. 






















Unten angekommen muss man erst mal durchpusten. So viele highlights auf einmal bei absolut genialem Wetter sind schwer aufzunehmen. 
Im Hotel Furka finden wir eine super Unterkunft und exzellentes Essen.


----------



## p100473 (16. September 2017)

Tag 5 : Oberwald- Grimselpass offroad- Innertkirchen (Regen): 1.200 hm, 60 km, 4 h Fahrtzeit
Bei noch schönem Wetter verlassen wir das pittoreske Oberwald.





wir entscheiden uns, für die Auffahrt zum Grimsel, 2.165 m die route von Obvergestein "Via Sbrinz"- keine Ahnung was das bedeutet- Unesco Welterbe tour zu nehmen. Unesco welterbe vermute ich, weil es wohl ein alter Handels-/Säumerweg war.
Wolken künden den Wetterumschwung an. Aber bis zum Pass bleiben wir i.W. trocken.









Nach den weiten Kehren im Lärchen-bergwald ist bis auf kleine Schiebestrecken fast alles fahrbar.





nach ca. 2.5 h Auffahrt sind die 800 hm schon gepackt. Es hat sich weiter zugezogen. Aber der Totesee am Grimsel liegt vor uns. Es ist empfindlich kalt geworden.






Rückblick zum Furka....





Trotz des Wetterumschwungs entscheiden wir uns, die ca. 1 h Panorama-stichtour der Panoramastraße oberhalb des Grimselsees zum Berghaus Oberaar, 2.338 m zu machen. Tolle Blicke auf den Oberaargletscher.

Bei gutem Wetter könnte man die großen Gletscher Oberaar-/Grindelwald-/Fiescher-/Finsteraargl etc. ganz nahe sehen. Die 4.000 er Jungfrau/Eiger/Mönch wären wohl zu weit. Aber einige hohe Gipfel des Berner Oberlandes gäb es evtl..  man könnte per pedes auch noch eine Umrundung des Oberaarsees machen (ca. 2-3 h). Aber bei dem Wetter lohnt das nicht.





















Inzwischen hat es begonnen zu nieseln. Wir schauen , dass wir zurückkommen. Aber in rasantem Tempo 1.500 Tm runter bis Innertkirchen fahren wir in voller Regenmontur bei Nebel und Dauerregen (arschkalt) . Kameras etc. im Rucksack. Der Wetterumschwung war angekündigt. Es wäre auch komisch, wenn man in den Zentralalpen 2 Wochen nur Sonne hätte.
Es ist zwar noch früh am Tag, 14 Uhr. Aber da der nächste Pass, die Engligenalb/Melchsee-Frutt nochmals ca 1400 hm wären, entschließen wir uns zur Quartiersuche.
Dabei werden wir bestens von einer jungen Frau- allerdings auch mountainbikerin, insofern weiß sie was wir brauchen-  in der touristinfo beraten.  Wir landen bei einer älteren Dame in einer FeWo, wo wir unsere versiffte Kleidung aufhängen und trocknen können. In einer der Dorfgaststätten gibt es super Abendessen und morgens auch Frühstück. Also bislange alles bestens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (16. September 2017)

Tag 6 Innertkirchen-Engstligenalp- Stans (Regen): 1.600 hm, 65 km, 5 h Fahrtzeit

Der stärkste Regen hat sich zwar über Nacht entladen. Aber es wechselt zwischen Nieseln, kühlem Wind und mehr oder weniger starken Schauern. Dennoch brechen wir zu unserer Standardzeit 8 Uhr auf.
Nach einem kleinen Stück auf der Sustenpassstraße kommt linker Hand der Abzweig der Almstraße zur Engstligenalp, 1.835 m. 1.200 gut rollende hm in einem weiten schönen Almtal.





Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters gibts davon natürlich keine Bilder, da die Kameras gut verpackt sind.

Das GH Engstligenalp ist recht nobel. 









Das sind die einzigen Bilder. Denn jetzt wird es ungemütlicher: Regen, Wind, Kälte erfordern volle Montur. Denn wir sind um die 2.000 m und eigentlich froh, dass  es nicht schneit.
Nun kommt - im Regen- der schwierigere Teil des Aufstieges: der kleine Felsentrail/Schiebestrecke zur Tannalp, mit 1994 m höchster Punkt des heutigen Tages. Kalter Wind peitscht uns Regen ins Gesicht. 
Am Tannsee ginge der geile trail zum "Planplatten, 2245 m" und weiter zum Lungern-stausee ab. Das wäre eine tolle Alternative bei gutem Wetter.
Aber heute heisst es nur: durch- bzw. wieder runterkommen. Über Melchsee-Frutt geht es die lange Almstraße hinunter ins Melchtal und dann weiter nach Kerns, 565 m. (1.400 Tm) Dort gönnen wir uns erst mal einen warmen Kaffee und erkundigen uns nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Im vergleich zu Innertkirchen ist das Personal in der tourist-info leider ein totaler Ausfall. Erst mal gibt es dort keine IN-verbindung. Zweitens gibts angeblich nur eine ÜN-möglichkeit, die aber keine biker für 1 Nacht nehmen wollen. Also will uns die Dame ins 4 Sterne -hotel nach Sarnen vermitteln! Nein danke, service bzw. kommentar überflüssig. ALSO steigen wir nochmals in den Sattel und fahren über Radwege und wald die 15 km nach Stans. Dort gurken wir auch erst kreuz und quer herum, bis wir schließlich die Möglichkeit der Übernachtung im Heu finden- für 30 SFr inkl sehr gutem Frühstück eine tolle Alternative. Zumindest weil wir im heuschober alleine sind. Unsere Kleider können wir in einem Nebengebäude trocknen und uns dort ausbreiten. Eine schöne neue Dusche gibt es auch. Ein sehr gutes Restaurant gibt es in der Nähe. Beim Essen öffnet der Himmel nochmals alle Pforten und wir sind froh, im Trockenen zu sitzen. Unser "Stanserhorn" müssen wir leider aufgeben. Wäre es doch mit 2.000 m ein lohnendes Ziel am Vierwaldstätter-See gewesen. Vom Berg ist praktisch nichts zu sehen.





Das ist das Bauernhaus - der Heuschober steht links daneben.





irgendwo im Nebel läge das "Stanserhorn"....





Man sieht: kein Zeichen von Traurigkeit trotz ungemütlichen Wetters. So muss es sein. Es wird die nächsten Tage ja wieder besser.
Vielleicht schaffe ich ja Tag 7 noch heute... der war nur halb verregnet.


----------



## p100473 (16. September 2017)

Tag 7: Stans- Emmeten- Bauen- Amsteg-Wassen: 1.600 hm, 65 km, 5 h Fahrtzeit

Der Regen wird weniger. wir fahren zunächst entlang Südseite Vierwaldstätter See. Immer wieder mal sieht man, wie weit es runtergeschneit hat. ich schätze mal auf 1.800 m.





Hoch nach Emmetten müssen wir Über die Straße- ekelhaft. Dann können wir über die bikeroute am "Brennwald" wieder beschaulicher radeln- allerdings erkauft mit 200 hm.









Nach Seelisburg biegen wir auf die bikeroute Richtung "Bauen" ab - weit oberhalb des Urnersees. Ein Sperrschild- aber meine route geht da durch. Wir ignorieren das Schild und kommen schon bald auf einen steilen Wanderweg, der Richtung See geht. Wir hören das Tuten eines Schiffs. Müssen wir übersetzen? 
ANGEKOMMEN in Bauen am See sehen wir, dass es einen Tunnel gibt, den wir auch mit bike durchfahren können. Eigentlich ist das Dörfchen Bauen recht romantisch gelegen. Der Regen hat nachgelassen. Wir machen kurz Brotzeit.













Weiter geht es nun auf Radweg über Isleben/Seedorf/Erstfeld/Amsteg entlang der Reuss.





Den Abstecher hinauf zum Arnisee, 1.370 m müssen wir ebenfalls knicken.

Wir wechseln nun auf die Strecke des "trans swiss trails", der uns wieder in kupierteres offroad-gelände führt.  Der Regen legt wieder zu. es geht 100 hm steil hinauf nach Gurtnellen. Den Abzweig zur Fellilücke, 2.479 m müssen wir natürlich ebenfalls knicken. 
Sachte hinauf geht es bis Wassen, 916 m. Trotz Regen ist der Weg angenehm befahrbar.





In Wassen finden wir auch gleich eine einfache, für unsere Verhältnisse angemessene Unterkunft in einem Gasthof. Wir zahlen im Schnitt immer so 65-70 SFr inkl. Frühstück. Hinzukommen 25-35 SFR fürs Abendessen+ getränke.  Wir haben uns an dieses level gewöhnt. Allerdings zahlen wir keine 4.50 SFR für ein Bier, sondern besorgen uns die "Grundversorgung" aus dem VOLG.





Chris wars an dem Tag etwas kalt- aber nur weil er noch nichts gegessen hatte. 





Wir begehen Chris morgigen Abschied mit dem besten Grappa des Hauses- barrique. Sehr gut, allerdings mit 9 SFr etwas überteuert. Aber solche Tage muss man entsprechend "würdig" begehen. 

Ab morgen wieder bessere, teils wirklich gute Bilder. Ist das ok?


----------



## bMerry (17. September 2017)

... auch bis hierher schon tolle, vielsagende Bilder. Ich nehme mir jetzt einen Schal, der kalte Regen ist deutlich spürbar ;-)

Phantastische Tour - Chapeau!


----------



## p100473 (17. September 2017)

man weiß ja nie, wie so ein Bericht auf die anderen wirkt. Nachvollziehen geht ja eigentlich erst, wenn man es selbst gefahren ist. Wenn ich nur Bilder mit grauen Wolken habe, sagt das auch etwas, aber evtl. weniger fürs biken.
jedenfalls kommen die absolut geilen Tage noch im Tessin. wenn man so einen Teil gefahren ist, fragt man sich, ob noch etwas Besseres kommt. Und irgendwie kommt dann immer so eine Hammerstrecke, bei der ich denke: ja, das isses. Leider konnte das unser Mitfahrer Chris nicht mehr miterleben- vielleicht hätte er auch gesagt: muss ich nicht haben. Mit der Zeit scheint man beim Kartenstudium das Gefühl zu entwickeln, was spannend werden könnte.


----------



## cschaeff (17. September 2017)

p100473 schrieb:


> man weiß ja nie, wie so ein Bericht auf die anderen wirkt. Nachvollziehen geht ja eigentlich erst, wenn man es selbst gefahren ist.


Auf mich wirkt der Bericht authentisch. Schlechtes Wetter ist halt schlechtes Wetter und dann gibt es eben keinen blauen Himmel auf den Fotos. Ich kenne die Fahrtage, an denen man nur 3/4 Fotos macht 
Zum Nachvollziehen wäre es schön, wenn ihr noch einen track hättet 
Freue mich schon aufs Tessin...


----------



## p100473 (17. September 2017)

8. Tag: Wassen- Göschenenalpsee- Göschenen- Andermatt- Abstecher Vermighelhütte: 2.000 hm, 55 km, 5 h Fahrtzeit

Heute bleibts regenfrei. Ist zwar noch frisch. Aber bei Kälte braucht man nur eine Schicht mehr anlegen. 

Von Wassen bleiben wir auf dem Swiss trail bis Göschenen, der sich nett fahren lässt und ab und an eine interessante Wegeführung um die Passstraße herum hat.













In Göschenen heute ruhig zu fahrtende almstraße 700 hm zum Göschenenalpsee hinauf.




Bei gutem Wetter und Zeit könnte man noch um den See Richtung Dammahütte oder Bergseehütte hoch. wäre aber wohl alles zu schieben und sehr viel mehr vom Dammastockgletscher, 3.630 m wäre wohl auch nicht zu sehen.





















Bei der Abfahrt nehmen wir die nette bikestrecke. Macht Spaß! Immerhin fahren wir so rücksichtsvoll, dass die Ziegen liegenbleiben.

























Teil 2, Tag 8 folgt.....


----------



## p100473 (17. September 2017)

Wieder zurück in Göschenen kommen wir an einer Bäckerei vorbei, die gerade schließen will. Die Chefin macht uns aber noch einen Kaffee und hat super leckere Kuchen. Richtig schön große Stücke Zwetschgenkuchen sind jetzt gerade das Richtige gegen unseren Hunger. Gut gestärkt gehts weiter auf dem "Swiss trail", der ebenso spannend entlang der Schöllenen-pass-straße führt bzw. der Menge Baustellen, die es dort gibt.





















Die Schöllenenschlucht ist ein ganz enger Fels -Durschlupf nach Andermatt und es ist erstaunlich, mit welcher Wegeführung man hier Straßenbau betrieben hat- sehenswert!

Angekommen in Andermatt nach 8 gemeinsamen biketagen zu dritt heißt es Abschied nehmen von Chris. Er fährt mit der Bahn nach Chur und von dort mit dem Flixbus nach hause nach Oberfranken. Leider gingen die tage mal wieder viel zu schnell vorbei. So heisst es : ciao bis zur nächsten tour. Dieses mal schon recht bald im Frankenwald- zum "Frankensteigla", unsere Jahresabschluss-tour in 2017. Für michel und mich geht es aber noch 6 Tage weiter.

Nachdem es noch früh am Tag ist, machen wir noch einen Abstecher ins landschaftlich wunderschöne almtal der Unteralpreuss Richtung Maighelspass. Leider reicht unsere Zeit nur bis zur Vermighelhütte (SAC) in 2.000 m Höhe. Aber auch hier können wir nach den Regentagen die Sonne , das Bergpanorama und sogar ein kleines Alphornkonzert genießen.





















In Andermatt haben wir ein kleines Zimmer in einer Privatpension gefunden. Gasthöfe zum Abendessen gibts in Überzahl. Wir besprechen die Pläne für die nächsten Tage. Eines ist klar: morgen über den Gotthard wird es kein Problem. Aber dann erwarten uns anstrengende Tage. Allerdings sind die Wetteraussichten sehr gut!


----------



## eDw (19. September 2017)

Toller Bericht. Hatte ja schon eine Bilder PreView bekommen.
Freu mich schon auf Teil 2 im Tessin.


----------



## isartrails (19. September 2017)

p100473 schrieb:


> ... wir entscheiden uns, für die Auffahrt zum Grimsel, die route von Obvergestein "Via Sbrinz"- keine Ahnung was das bedeutet-
> (...) in rasantem Tempo 1.500 Tm runter bis Innertkirchen


Ich hoffe, ich habe da was falsch verstanden?
Rauf seid ihr offroad auf der Via Sbrinz und runter alles auf Teerstrasse...?
Dia Via Sbrinz mit dem MTB hab ich 2011 mal in Nord-Süd-Richtung publiziert. (mein Track auf Gpsies)

Schließe mich @cschaeff Wunsch nach einem nachvollziehbaren Track bzw. Karte an. Ohne grafische Unterstützung verliere ich öfter den roten Faden.

Insgesamt ist für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu viel Masochismus in der Tourengestaltung.
Beispiel: verstehe nicht, warum man in Splügen mit dem Safierberg nordwärts startet, wo man doch von Thusis den wesentlich schöneren Glaspass als Einstieg hätte.
(Aber ich verstehe ja schon nicht, warum jemand nordwärts startet, wenn er doch nach Westen will...  )

Überhaupt finde ich, dass gerade in Graubünden das Angebot an "offiziellen" Biketouren so schlecht nicht ist (Graubünden 90 und Swiss Alpine Nr. 1): dass man von Vals ins Val Lumnezia Höhenmeter auf Asphalt "vernichtet", ist für mich kein Nachteil, wenn die Alternative stundenlanges Tragen bergauf und Schieben bergab bedeutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (19. September 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Überhaupt finde ich, dass gerade in Graubünden das Angebot an "offiziellen" Biketouren so schlecht nicht ist (Graubünden 90 und Swiss Alpine Nr. 1): dass man von Vals ins Val Lumnezia Höhenmeter auf Asphalt "vernichtet", ist für mich kein Nachteil, wenn die Alternative stundenlanges Tragen bergauf und Schieben bergab bedeutet.



Die Alpine 1 ist nach meinem Geschmack etwas "unrund". Der erste Abschnitt mit Costainas und Val Mora ist sehr gut. Dann nach Livigno auf dem Alpisella Höhenmeter vernichten, wenn es auf dem Trela viel schöner geht...
Den Malojapass auf Asphalt runter, um dann den superschönen Septimer bergrauf zu schieben, um auf langweiliger Schotterpsiste nach Bivio runterzurollen...wir waren da alles in allem nicht so richtig glücklich mit der Streckenplanung.
Deswegen bin ich immer froh, wenn Leute mal was Alternatives ausprobieren und davon berichten


----------



## p100473 (20. September 2017)

hallo Isar,

man muss nicht alles verstehen. unsere tour ist sicher keine zum Nachfahren, auch keine schöne flowtour, die man mit einer Gruppe unternehmen kann. Wir hatten 14 Tage Zeit und wollten einerseits ins Schweizer Tessin und andererseits möglichst nahe an Gletschern sein, die es dort noch gibt (Oberaargletscher, Dammastock, basodino-gletscher etc.) Wir machen oft lieber Rundtouren, weil man sich dadurch die oft nervige Rückfahrt mit Zug etc. spart.
Rausgekommen ist eben mit Hilfe der anderen biker hier im forum und den Tipps von Lukas+ Alfio "unsere tour", die uns super Spaß gemacht hat und die sehr spannend war.
ob man die Strecke als Masochismus empfindet, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wir haben einfach einen gewissen Erkundungstrieb für unbekannte Strecken und nehmen dafür auch mal eine Tragepassage in Kauf.
So sind wir eben.

SG
VO


----------



## McNulty (21. September 2017)

Ich freue mich auf die Fortsetzung des Berichts - danke auch noch mal für die Inspiration zur Monte Rosa Tour. Ich finde Beiträge "nehmt doch lieber den Radweg, der ist viel schöner" schon witzig.


----------



## isartrails (21. September 2017)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ich finde Beiträge "nehmt doch lieber den Radweg, der ist viel schöner" schon witzig.


Falls das an mich adressiert war: offiziell Schweiz-Mobil-zertifizierte Biketrails sind meist was anderes als "Radwege"...

Ich freu mich übrigens auch auf die Fortsetzung des Berichts.


----------



## Ventoux. (21. September 2017)

Sehr schöner Bericht, die Regentage kann man fast real mitfühlen.


p100473 schrieb:


> Wieder zurück in Göschenen kommen wir an einer Bäckerei vorbei, die gerade schließen will. Die Chefin macht uns aber noch einen Kaffee und hat super leckere Kuchen. Richtig schön große Stücke Zwetschgenkuchen sind jetzt gerade das Richtige gegen unseren Hunger.


Ob mit dem Camper, Auto, Bike oder Rennvelo, bei dieser Bäckerei mache ich immer halt und genehmige mir ein riesiges Stück Kuchen, der Hammer und absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## p100473 (21. September 2017)

ich wußte nicht, dass die Bäckerei in Göschenen sozus. ein Geheimtipp ist!
Leute, es spielt doch keine große Rolle, ob der eine nach N fährt oder der andere nach Westen. Wenn der eine sein bike lieber tragen will, dann soll er das tun. Und wenn der andere lieber mit 160 mm FW den Berg runterbrettert, dann ebenso. Die Menschen sind eben verschieden und das ist letztlich auch gut so. Bei uns ist es halt so, dass wir gerade die Strecken nicht fahren, über die in Hochglanzbroschüren ein irrer hype gemacht wird. Wir haben keine Lust, mit 20 Leuten oben am pass zu stehen. (Gabs natürlich auch schon..)
@Nulty: super wenn wir euch einen kleinen tipp zur Monte rosa geben konnten.
Wir waren im Vorfeld dieser tour ebenso froh, dass uns Alfio aus dem Tessin (extrememtb.ch) wertvolle tipps gegeben hat. Aber dazu später noch mehr.
Nun gehts erst mal weiter- endlich, habe derzeit leider zu viel Arbeit. Aber der flow der tour hält trotzdem noch vor!

Tag 8 Andermatt- St Gottardo, offroad- Aiorolo über bikeroute scimfuss- Ronco, Bedretto: 2.100 hm, 75 km, 6.5 h
ungefähr 300 hm und 20 km sind aufgrund dessen, dass wir von Ronco nochmals nach Airolo mussten zwecks Einkauf für nächsten Tag, da es in keinem Dorf im valle bedretto eine Einkaufsmöglichkeit gibt.

Unsere gastgeberin in Andermatt bleibt beim Frühstück in der Küche. Hinter unseren ohren dröhnt das Radio und auf ihrem handy auch irgendein gedudel. Aus Höflichkeit sagen wir nichts. Wir wollten eh frühzeitig los.
Gleich in der ersten Kehre der Gottard-straße geht der wanderweg ab "trans swiss trail" . die 600 hm bis zur passhöhe, 2091 m sind kein großes Problem. Die Rollierung des alten handelsweges wird gerade hergerichtet, so dass man große Teile fahren kann.

















Weiter oben kommen wir dann auf die alte Passstraße. Wie viele Straßenpässe ist der Gottardo wenig spektakulär. 









An alten militärbunkern biegen wir nach osten ab - bikeroute lago Ritom/pso scimfuss, 2.241 m. Zuerst ein teersträsschen, der später zum Karrenweg wird. Wir hätten einen superblick ins valle Bedretto, das über 1.000 hm unter uns liegt, wenn es nicht so zugezogen wäre. 





















An einem der Höfe hängt ein frisch erlegter junger Hirsch- die Jagdzeit in der Schweiz ist kurz und alle Jäger sind dann ein wenig unberechenbar. Jedenfalls treffen wir im Laufe der nächsten Tage immer wieder Pickups, auf denen Wild aufgebahrt ist.





ansonsten ist die Abfahrt zwar lang, aber eher unspektakulär . Vielleicht hätten wir noch einen Abstecher zum Lago Ritom machen sollen. Man könnte natürlich auch über Maighelspass/pso bornengo/pso d´uomo/lago Ritom/Airolo fahren. sicher eine anspruchsvolle alpine Unternehmung. 





so sind wir gerade mittags in Airolo und machen Pause.





Den nachmittag haben wir bestens Zeit und wollen nach dem Aufstieg nach Süden zum Dörflein Nantes und dann offroad über grasso fondo, alpe cristallina ins westliche valle bedretto, nach Ronco fahren. Den weg haben wir nicht digital und so klappt unser Vorhaben nur halb. Zunächst kommen wir auf einen steilen Erdweg....





...dann auf einen netten trail, der uns aber wieder ins Haupttal zurück nach Fontana führt. 





So erreichen wir unser Quartier bereits gegen 16 Uhr, das schöne restaurant alpe cristallina, in dem wir vor etlichen Jahren auf einer anderen tour bereits logiert hatten.





da ich eh noch nicht ausgelastet bin heute, mache ich den Einkauf in Airolo. michel macht in Ruhe seine Wäsche für die Folgetage. Das stella alpina ist sehr gut besucht von motorradfahrern und weiteren bikern. Es hat also offensichtlich einen guten Ruf- und sehr gutes Essen.





Ab morgen geht es dann richtig zur Sache und wir haben 4 tage bestes Wetter !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (22. September 2017)

Tag 10: Ronco/Blenio- Pso Cristallina, 2.568 m- Robiei- Bignasco- Prato Sornico im Valle Maggia: 2.100 hm, 75 km, 6.5 h Fahrtzeit

In Ronco bekommen wir extra 1/2 Stunde vor den übrigen Gästen Frühstück. Das findet man auch nicht überall! Übrigens das beste Frühstück der tour. Damit ist dieser geniale tag sehr gut eingeläutet.
Von Ronco, 1.480 m geht es unmittelbar in die Forstwegeauffahrt zur alpe Vallegia und dann weiter zur alpe cristallina, 1.800 m. Strahlend blauer Morgenhimmel lässt die wunderschönen Berge in ihrer ganzen Ästhetik leuchten.
Interessante uralte Lärchen strecken uns ihre Kandelaberäste entgegen.

















schon kurz nach der cristallina-alm beginnt der trail/ Schiebestrecke zum cristallina-pass: 800 hm, knapp 2 h. der weg ist landschaftlich wunderbar und gut "zu schieben".













an der alpe Torla ist der Abzweig über den pso Naret. Hier könnte man auf rel. einfache Art hinüber ins Maggia-tal zum lago sambuco und weiter nach Fusio gelangen. Da wir diesen Übergang bereits 2 mal gegangen sind, hatten wir bei der Streckenwahl den Umweg über den cristallina ewählt. Ein weiterer Grund ist der geniale Ausblick zum basodino-gletscher. ich glaube dies ist der größte noch vorhandene Gletscher hier im Schweizer Tessin.





der blick hinüber von alpe Torla zum pso naret.





die Matten verschwinden, der Weg wird steiniger und die rel. moderne Cristallina-hütte (Modulbauweise) kommt ins Blickfeld.


----------



## p100473 (22. September 2017)

Tag 10 Fortsetzung
Oben am Cristallina-pass genießen wir den phantastischen Ausblick zum basodino-gletscher, über dem der fast 3.300 m hohe Mt.Basodino thront. Alleine für diesen Ausblick hat sich der Aufstieg gelohnt!




Nach kurzer Pause gehen wir weiter. Der Weg führt in die Senke zum Bergsee Sfundau und am Hang entlang in genialer hochalpiner Landschaft.













der Abstieg zur Werksstraße am lago Robiei ist steil, steinig und anstrengend. (ca. 400 hm)
Aber auf dieser Straße können wir die nächsten 400 hm bergab düsen bis zur Bergstation der Robiei-seilbahn/Basodino-hütte.









Leider kommen nun noch 900 steile Tm bergab bis zur Fahrstraße nach St Carlo. Das ist der eigentlich anstrengende Teil der tour. 





na ja, kleinere Teile- vielleicht 20%- sind zwischendrin fahrbar. Aber es kommt kein Fluß auf. 

Wie wohltuend ist es in St Carlo, 940 m wieder in den Sattel zu steigen und talauswärts bis Bignasco zu düsen- entlang wunderschöner blumengeschmückter Tessiner Dörflein.





Im nördlichen Maggia-TAL bis zum lago Sambuco gibt es zwar noch kleine Dörfer, aber keinen Laden und nur wenige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.
Von Bignasco, 350 m fahren wir noch ca. 15 km hinauf bis Prato -Sornico, 750 m.





Dort ist das albergo leider geschlossen. Wir rufen die Telefonnummer an der Türe an. Zum Glück spricht der chef auch französisch. Jedenfalls meint er, es lägen 2 Schlüssel im Briefkasten und wir könnten eines der Zimmer nehmen. Er komme dann morgen früh um 6 Uhr und macht uns Frühstück. Eine sehr ungewöhnliche Art der Vermietung. aber wir sind heilfroh, ein Bett für die Nacht zu haben. Und das gasthaus ist nur 1 km unterhalb. Dort werden wir bestens verpflegt mit großen Portionen und es ist richtig Stimmung. Wir denken so oft: zum Glück gibt es in solchen Berggegenden noch Gasthäuser. Sonst wären solche touren nicht möglich. Du kannst zwar im Netz suchen. Aber du weisst nicht, ob das albergo nächstes Jahr noch geöffnet ist.
Und tatsächlich gibt es ab 6.30 Uhr Frühstück! Alles bestens.


----------



## p100473 (24. September 2017)

Tag 11 Prato sornico- Fusio- Pso campolungo, 2.318 m- Faido- bassa di nara, 2.123 m- Olivone: 3.200 hm, 75 km, 9 h Fahrtzeit

Einer der beiden "Hammertage", die uns bevorstehen. campolungo und bassa di nara sind mit etwas über 2.000 m keine Hochgebirgsübergänge und auch gut machbar. Aber infolge der Schiebestrecken und der Gesamt HM/TM zieht sich die Sache gewaltig.
Na, schauen wir mal.
Bei unserem Wirt in prato sornico bekommen wir jedenfalls ein gutes frühes Frühstück und starten um 8 Uhr. Bis hinauf nach Fusio, 1.280 m geht es gemächlich auf der Talstraße- kein Verkehr, entlang kleiner, teils verlassener Siedlungen.









In Fusio hätten wir also auch noch übernachten können. Sieht beschaulich aus.





In Fusio zweigt eine almstraße ab, die bis zur alpe planascio, 1960 m führt. schöne Kehren- kleines Stilfserjoch- eine sehr sehr schöne almlandschaft.













gerade noch schlappe 400 hm zum S/T bis zum Pass. zuerst ein verfallener almweg, dann kommt man auf ein kleines grasplateau und dann folgt der letzliche steilere gipfelaufschwung, wo das bike besser auf dem Rucksack geschultert ist.





die hohen berge im Hintergrund dürfte der P campo Tencia, 3.072 m sein.









Auf der passhöhe steht ein kleines Notbiwak- innen allerdings ziemlich "vermaust". Zum Umziehen natürlich super. Denn da es zugezogen ist, ist es im Wind empfindlich kalt.
Die Lage des Biwaks ist allerdings super!





und natürlich ein geiler Ausblick nach beiden Seiten.









Beim Abstieg kommt erst mal eine steile Rinne mit hellem Gestein- sehr interessant. Ich denke sieht so aus wie Kalkstein.













dann kommen wir auf eine Hochfläche- die alpe campolungo, 2.141 m.





ich sage es nochmals: ein toller übergang und super Landschaft und- das meiste fahrbar!

Nach der alpe kommt ein WW-abzweig: wir fahren weiter Richtung Osten , Ri. "Dalpe". Das ist ein zunächst steiler, steiniger Almweg





Dann wird der weg immer besser und geht in einen Forstweg über, der sich bis zu einem Waldparkplatz ewig lang zieht- natürlich flott. Gut es sind immerhin um die 1.000 hm.









nach dem kleinen ort Dalpe kommt nochmals ein schönes offroad stück bis hinunter ins Ticino-tal. kleine Schiebestrecke durch eine  Schlucht. 




In Faido haben wir großen Hunger und nutzen die Mittagspause ausnahmsweise mal für eine Pizza. Die werden wir nachmittags auch brauchen. Es ist wieder voll warm geworden, um die 25 gr.

T 11, bassa di nara folgt...


----------



## p100473 (24. September 2017)

Tag 11, Teil 2 : bassa di nara

Gut gestärkt starten wir in Faido bei sommerlicher Wärme. unsere route geht auf wenig befahrener teerstraße zunächst 800 hm Richtung "Rossura/Tengia" und weiter bis in den weiler Cassin, 1.525 m. das zieht sich eine Weile.
Blick ins Ticino-tal




dann beginnt ein ziemlicher steiler Wanderweg, recht eng und durch Wald (bike auf dem Rucksack, kein Bild) Nach einer Viehtränke ist der weg endlich schiebbar und schlängelt sich in serpentinen- leider nicht fahrbar- den Hang hoch. Ich höre dass Kühe näherkommen. Ein Hirte treibt seine Kühe zu tal.




Was ungewöhnlich ist: im Nachgang kommen noch ein paar Hausschweine. Super! Ich lache und der Hirte auch! Nette situation.




Wir erreichen die Hochalm und schon bald kommt die Passhöhe in den Blick. Es geht über zertretene Bulte einer Art von Moorboden, was die schieberei etwas erschwert.  Aber wenn man den pass schon im Blick hat, geht alles irgendwie einfach. Der Pass ist im Grunde eine mit gras bewachsene Senke zwischen bergen mit ca. 2.500 m Höhe. Also schiebestrecke bergauf ca. 600 hm.









der blick nach NO zum Gletscher des Rheinwaldhorns ist einfach geil. Eine Art "Heimat", weil wir diesen super schönen berg zu beginn unserer tour von der anderen Seite her gesehen hatten.












Bis zur alpe gariva, 1658 m gibt es noch ein paar schiebemeter. aber teils ist es auch fahrbar. dann geht es rasant und lange, nämlich ca. 1.000 TM hinab in abendlicher Kühle nach Olivone. 

Gegen 19 Uhr kommen wir an- ein laanger Tag. aber ihr habt es gesehen: super!
Wir finden auch eine sehr gute Unterkunft und werden bestens verpflegt. Noch eine kurze Anekdote zu diesem Tag: als wir ankommen, sagt der Wirt in bestem schwizzerdütsch:"seeht´s ihr aber fertig aus!" Na, das war jedenfalls ehrlich. michel bestellt erst mal 2 bier und danach bzw. auch nach der dusche sehen wir sicher wieder besser aus.

ABER : dieser schon harte tag, wird noich durch Tag 13 getoppt werden..... wussten wir aber zu dem zeitpunkt noch nicht.

Bald habe ich den bericht nun ja im kasten.


----------



## p100473 (26. September 2017)

Tag 12 olivone- pass greina, 2.357 m- lago luzzone- Malvaglia: 1.700 hm, 65 km, 6,5 h Fahrtzeit

Nach dem anstrengenden gestrigen Tag lassen wir es heute etwas ruhiger angehen und genießen ein super frühstück.
Dafür ist die Befahrung der Greina -hochebene ein absolutes landschaftliches highlight im CH Tessin. 
Gleich zu Beginn das1. highlight: die alte Straße von Olivone nach Campo Blenio.









erinnert ein wenig an die Uina-schlucht.




Von Campo Blenio, 1.280 m bis hinauf zum Plan Geilett folgen 800 hm Auffahrt auf einer geteerten Almstraße. Dieses herrliche Hochtal wird gekrönt von den 3.200 m hohen Gipfeln des Piz Medel und Piz Greina.
Zwar weht uns starker Fallwind von den Bergen entgegen. Aber wir haben strahlendes Bergwetter.















am plan Geilett  auf 2.000 m NN endet die Almstraße.





Es folgen 200 hm Tragen auf das steile Plateau mit der herrlich auf einem Felsvorsprung gelegenen Capanna Scaletta, 2.205 m.












Die letzten 150 hm zur Passhöhe greina sind bereits sichtbar und der pass ist bald erreicht. Mittagszeit.

















Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## p100473 (28. September 2017)

Fortsetzung Greina Hochebene
es ist hier erwähnt worden, dass auf der Greina -HE ein bikefahrverbot bestünde. Es gibt einige Schilder, auf denen ein mountainbike abgebildet ist. aber dies soll u.E. lediglich bedeuten, dass man nicht querfeldein fahren soll. Auch unser Wirt von gestern wusste nichts davon. er erzählte uns, dass kürzlich eine Bürgerbefragung stattgefunden habe zu einem Nationalpark "Greina". Jedoch hat sich die Mehrheit dagegen ausgesprochen. Es ist vielleicht nicht ratsam, während der Haupturlaubszeit oder an wochenenden mit bestem wanderwetter dort zu fahren. Bei uns waren trotz bestem Wetter kaum wanderer Anfang September unterwegs.
Egal - die Greina Hochebene ist eine phantastische naturbelassene Hochebene zwischen Greina-pass und pass diesrut auf 2.300/2.400 m Höhe- die ein wenig an Skandinavien erinnert. Hier ein paar impressionen.




























an einem wegweiser (cral la crusca) bei einem kleinen hochmoor biegen wir auf den WW zur SAC-hütte Cap motterascio, 2.170 m ab. Hier ist der Großteil noch fahrbar . 





ab der Hütte bis zur Brücke kurz vor dem lago Luzzone, 1.630 m geht dann nichts mehr. (beschwerlicher Abstieg, ca. gut 1h)
der Lago luzzone liegt ebenfalls phantastisch.









ab hier rollt es wieder....





















allerdings ist es jetzt bereits 15 Uhr- wir haben aufgrund der schönen Landschaft "getrödelt" und viele Bilder gemacht.
Ursprünglich wollten wir heute noch über den pso laghetto, 2.646 m westlich des Rheinwaldhornes. Wir hätten für die 1.000 hm Aufstieg mit langer Tragestrecke vom pso laghetto grob 3-4 h kalkuliert. wir hätten dann wahrscheinlich auf der Quarnei-hütte, 2.048 m übernachten müssen. Aufgrund des vorangegangenen Hammertages, der im folgenden unsicheren Wetterverhältnisse und des zu erwartenden noch schwereren nächsten Tages streichen wir dieses Ziel für heute und fahren im Ticino-tal bis nach Malvaglia zur Übernachtung. Bis wir dort ankommen, ist es auch bereits 18 Uhr- das reicht!
Wie sich am nächsten Tag herausstellen sollte, war das die einzig richtige Entscheidung, sonst hätte uns das sauschlechte Wetter mitten im Hochgebirge erwischt. Teils sind solche Entscheidungen ein wenig glücklich, aber mit der Zeit entwickelt man doch einen Riecher, was geht und was nicht.

Der "laghetto" ist ja in meiner Vorabfrage unter "BBS"diskutiert und als schwierig, aber durchaus machbar diskutiert worden. Es würde mich aber nun doch interessieren, wer diesen schon konkret mit dem bike gemacht hat.


----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2017)

p100473 schrieb:


> Fortsetzung Greina Hochebene
> es ist hier erwähnt worden, dass auf der Greina -HE ein bikefahrverbot bestünde. Es gibt einige Schilder, auf denen ein mountainbike abgebildet ist. aber dies soll u.E. lediglich bedeuten, dass man nicht querfeldein fahren soll.



Man kann sich auch gut in die eigene Tasche lügen. Natürlich darf jeder selber entscheiden, ob er in der bikefreundlichen Schweiz ein Bikeverbot in einem Naturschutzgebiet ignoriert. Ob er damit vor allem den einheimischen MTB Fahrern einen Gefallen tut, darf bezweifelt werden.


----------



## p100473 (4. Oktober 2017)

dazu no comment. Meine info-quellen waren Lukas Stöckli und Alfio Cerrini- m.E. gestandene Schweizer und erfahrene bike-guides. Nach ihrer Rückmeldung kein bike-verbot im "Greina" , soweit man auf den Wanderwegen bleibt. So stands auch auf dem Schild. Ich weiss nicht, was und wen wir gestört haben könnten, wenn wir am ganzen Tag 4 Leute getroffen haben.
Aber das soll jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## isartrails (4. Oktober 2017)

p100473 schrieb:


> So stands auch auf dem Schild.


Poste das Schild doch mal größer, damit man's lesen kann.
Mein Kenntnisstand war eigentlich auch ein anderer.
Erkennen tu' ich nur einen rot durchgestrichenen Radler.


----------



## on any sunday (5. Oktober 2017)

"Unseres Erachtens nach" ist aber eine missverständliche Formulierung, wenn dort auf dem Schild  das Fahren auf Wanderwegen eindeutig gestattet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (5. Oktober 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Poste das Schild doch mal größer, damit man's lesen kann.


Das Schild ist dreisprachig
Der Deutsche Text auf der Tafel zur GREINA:
Eidgenössisches Jagdbanngebiet
Verordnung über die eidgenössischen Jagdbanngebiete vom 30.9.1991
•	Bitte Wege nicht verlassen
•	Unterlassen Sie das Stören von Tieren und halten Sie Ihren Hund an der Leine
•	Das Benützen von Fahrzeugen jeglicher Art ist verboten
•	Bleiben Sie beim Skifahren innerhalb der markierten Routen und Pisten
•	Zelten und Campieren sind verboten
•	Sportliche und gesellschaftliche Anlässe sind bewilligungspflichtig
•	Das Tragen von Waffen und Fallen ist verboten
Bundesamt für Umwelt, Wald und Landschaft

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## isartrails (5. Oktober 2017)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> •	Das Benützen von Fahrzeugen jeglicher Art ist verboten


Viel Interpretationsspielraum scheint mir dieser Satz nicht zu lassen. 


p100473 schrieb:


> es ist hier erwähnt worden, dass auf der Greina -HE ein bikefahrverbot bestünde. Es gibt einige Schilder, auf denen ein mountainbike abgebildet ist. aber dies soll u.E. lediglich bedeuten, dass man nicht querfeldein fahren soll.





on any sunday schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch gut in die eigene Tasche lügen.





p100473 schrieb:


> ... no comment. ... kein bike-verbot im "Greina" , soweit man auf den Wanderwegen bleibt. So stands auch auf dem Schild.


----------



## p100473 (8. Oktober 2017)

Jungs, super diskussion. Aber das wichtigste für uns ist immer noch, uns  zurückhaltend gegenüber anderen Nutzern und Natur in Gegenden zu bewegen, wo wir meist keine anderen Menschen, weder biker noch wanderer antreffen, weil unsere routen den meisten eh zu beschwerlich sind. Und....wir nutzen keine Aufstiegshilfen, weil diese praktisch immer die größten Eingriffe in die Natur darstellen. welche störung stelle ich als biker dar, wenn ich mich an wanderwege halte und anderen nutzern immer den Vorrang einhalte? Also ich mache mir deshalb kein schlechtes Gewissen.
Deshalb mache ich jetzt den Deckel drauf und berichte über den spektakulären 

Tag 13: Malvaglia- pass giumelia, 2.117 m- Valbella- pass passit, 2.092 m- san bernardino: 2.800 hm, 50 km, 8 h Fahrtzeit
Leider gibt es davon nicht so viele Bilder, weil es ziemlich bedeckt war und der aufstieg so anstrengend, dass wir nebenher nur wenige Bilder auf die Platte gebracht haben. Aber im Kopf werden die Bilder für immer eingebrannt sein.
Nach gutem frühen Frühstück in Malvaglia geht es normal los auf einer kaum befahrenen Bergstraße Richtung Pontirone/Fontana/Biborgh (1.300 m)also das waren schon mal 1.000 hm. In Pontirone sehen wir die Freiheitsbestrebungen so mancher Bergbewohner...









Wir fragen uns, warum dieser kleine giumelia-pass so lange zeit in anspruch nehmen soll. Wir werden es bald erfahren...





Weiter geht es an einigen abgelegenen schönen Tessiner Siedlungen vorbei.













Nun beginnt ein einmaliger Tessiner Wanderweg mit Steilstufen, vorbei an einer großen alm ein immer steiler werdendes Tal hinaus.
Ja, wo bitte so es da weitergehen?
Irgendwo in diesem talschluss sehen wir eine bewaldete felswand durch die sich ein kaum begehbares pfädchen hochschlängelt. Es ist unglaublich wild, steil und steinig. Und herunter kommt der hirte von der alm mit so 100 schwarzen ziegen und fragt uns, wohin wir wollen. Über unseren plan schüttelt er ungläubig den Kopf. Da hilft es nur, langsam und gleichmäßig weiterzugehen und den glauben an die eigene Stärke zu behalten.

















nach dieser ersten schwierigen Situation gelangen wir in 1860 m zur alm giumelia, schön gelegen auf einem Grasplateau.




der weitere weg bzw. das pfädchen  bis zur passhöhe ist zwar etwas weniger steil,  zieht sich aber noch recht lange durch grünerlengebüsch an einem steilen hang entlang. man muss extrem aufpassen, um sich nicht zu vertreten. Endlich wird der passeinschnitt sichtbar.

















der abstieg ist zunächst beschwerlich.













dann kommen wir auf etwa 1.800 mNN zu einer Forstrtraße, die nicht in unserer topo-karte enthalten ist und die uns zügig ins einsame, wunderbar gelegene Valbella bringt.





Ohne diese Forststraße hätten wir den folgenden Übergang auch nicht bewältigen können. Immerhin war es bereits 14. Uhr. Dass es zum giumelia jedoch noch eine Steigerung gibt, das sollten wir am nachmittag erfahren. Zum Glück hatten wir noch etwas Essen dabei.

Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## isartrails (8. Oktober 2017)

p100473 schrieb:


> Jungs, super diskussion. Aber das wichtigste für uns ist immer noch, uns  zurückhaltend gegenüber anderen Nutzern und Natur in Gegenden zu bewegen, wo wir meist keine anderen Menschen, weder biker noch wanderer antreffen, weil unsere routen den meisten eh zu beschwerlich sind. Und....wir nutzen keine Aufstiegshilfen, weil diese praktisch immer die größten Eingriffe in die Natur darstellen. welche störung stelle ich als biker dar, wenn ich mich an wanderwege halte und anderen nutzern immer den Vorrang einhalte? Also ich mache mir deshalb kein schlechtes Gewissen.
> Deshalb mache ich jetzt den Deckel drauf ...


Deckel drauf oder auch nicht. Aus deinen Antworten schwingt für mich so etwas wie Trotz und Unbelehrbarkeit mit: Du machst alles richtig und jeder, der was zu erwidern hat, ist ein spiessiger Spielverderber. So einfach kann die Welt sein.
Ich halt es für suboptimal, in einem öffentlichen Forum Regelübertretungen zu publizieren - wenngleich jeder von uns diese auch schon begangen hat. Der werfe den ersten Stein, der sagt, er hielte sich immer an alle Regeln.
Es macht aber (für mich jedenfalls) einen erheblichen Unterschied, ob ich ein Fahrverbot begehe, oder drüber auch noch öffentlich Bericht erstatte. Und die Begründungen, die sich einer dafür zurecht legt, sind allesamt hinfällig.
Folgende Situation: Volkmar fährt bei rot über die Ampel. Polizei in zivil hält ihn an und sagt, macht 3 Punkte in Flensburg und 150 Euronen Strafe. Volkmar antwortet, Ach Jungs, jetzt  macht mal halblang. Ist ja nichts passiert, hab erst links geschaut, dann rechts, niemanden gefährdet und Wanderern den Vortritt gelassen. Und überhaupt, die ganzen anderen Raser und Falschparker, die sind doch viel schlimmer, was macht ihr eigentlich gegen die? Ich mache mir deshalb kein schlechtes Gewissen! - Polizist antwortet: Bei Unbelehrbaren erhöht sich der Tarif! Was halten Sie von 300 Euro und einem Monat Führerscheinentzug?
Kannst du dem Beispiel folgen? - Regeln sind dazu da, eingehalten zu werden, ob es uns gefällt, oder nicht.
Und ja, auch ich übertrete Regeln, wenn ich alleine fahre, aber ich behalte es für mich.
Sollte ich bei rot über die Ampel fahren und mich kein Polizist anhalten, dann werde ich mich hüten, es in einem Forum zu posten.

Und jetzt darfst du gerne den Deckel draufmachen, denn ich befürchte, dass dich auch das nicht überzeugen wird.


----------



## p100473 (8. Oktober 2017)

Isar,
ich verstehe dich und vielleicht hast du recht. Es liegt mir vollkommen fern, öffentlich zu Regelverstößen aufzufordern. Eine tour von 14 Tagen ist kein spiel im Sandkasten. Du musst jeden Tag Entscheidungen treffen und vielleicht sind manche nur suboptimal. Aber sie entstehen aufgrund der Örtlichkeiten und Umstände. Kennst du diese, also warst du schon mal dort?
Mit "Deckel draufmachen" wollte ich nicht eine Diskussion unterbinden. Bin ich Putin? Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich jetzt mal zum Ende des Berichts kommen will, weil ich mich mal wieder um andere Dinge kümmern muss. Das Wort von "spiessigen Spielverderbern" habe ich nie benutzt oder gedacht. Ich respektiere Meinungen, soweit sie sachlich vorgebracht werden- was ja bei dir der Fall ist. Nur manchmal hier habe ich das Gefühl, dass Dinge aufgebauscht und zu Vergehen hochstilisiert werden, obwohl keinerlei Schädigung eingetreten ist. 
Letztlich bestärkt dies mich darin, unsere touren so zu planen, dass solche Konfliktpunkte gar nicht auftreten können, weil sich in der Landschaft eh niemand aufhält. "campolungo, bassa di nara, giumelia" sind da gute Beispiele und ich wünsche jedem von euch, dass er diesen Bericht nicht als Haken zur Propagierung von Gesetzesübertretungen auffasst, sondern dort vielleicht auch mal hinkommt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## isartrails (8. Oktober 2017)

p100473 schrieb:


> Dass es zum giumelia jedoch noch eine Steigerung gibt, das sollten wir am nachmittag erfahren...


Ich ahne schon, wo ihr drüber seid. Lass mich raten: Bocchetta di Trescolmen?



p100473 schrieb:


> Kennst du diese, also warst du schon mal dort?


Ein paar der Übergänge kenne ich vom Wandern. Z.B., den Calanca-Höhenweg. Da habe ich mal eine dreitägige Bergwanderung am Grat unternommen, logischerweise ohne Rad. Haben den erst im zweiten Anlauf geschafft, weil es uns beim erstenmal wegen Dauerregens fast vom Berg gespült hätte. Super Bergwanderung, recht anstrengend, aber nichts zum biken. Die erste Nacht verbringt man in einem Biwak, perfekt eingerichtet und mit Zahlschein zur Überweisung der Hüttengebühr. Die zweite Nacht in der Buffalorahütte empfindet man dann als Luxus auf Erden. Wenn die Schweizer was machen, dann machen sie's richtig.
Und natürlich: Tessin sagt mir schon was.  ;-) Ich weiß, dass die Berge dort steil sein können. Valle Maggia, Val Formazza. Bike-Explorer hat eine "Best of Ticino"-Runde im Programm, der DAV Summit Club das "Singletrailparadies Tessin" als einwöchige Runde. Natürlich studiere ich Quellen, so wie du auch. Man informiert sich im Vorfeld und gegebenenfalls entscheide ich mich lieber, Wandern zu gehen und das Bike zuhaus zu lassen.
Safierberg habe ich gemacht und Greina-Hochebene steht, wie vieles andere auch noch (Lago Ritom, Passo del Sole/Uomo als Rundtour) auf der immer länger werdenden To-Do-Liste im immer kürzer werdenden Restleben. Ich will nochmal vom Griespass über das Val Corno zu den Robiei-Seen stolpern und der Bericht eines ähnlich Wahnsinnigen wie du über einen Übergang aus dem Valle Antigorio über den Passo della Fria nach Bosco Gurin reizt mich auch noch. Alles Aktionen, bei denen die Einheimischen nur den Kopf schütteln. Aber sollte ich all diese Dinge nochmal machen, dann werde ich sicher nichts darüber berichten.
Warum? Meine Vorstellung von Verantwortung. Aktionen, bei denen man ein gewisses Maß an Wahnsinn oder Bescheuertsein mitbringen muss, sind nichts, womit ich andere animieren möchte, es mir gleich zu tun. Sicher, da draußen sind genügend ähnlich Bekloppte wie du und ich, die möglicherweise noch krassere Sachen machen. Ich lese das auch gerne, aber ich weiß es auch einzuschätzen. Und wenn ich was mache, das bekanntermaßen untersagt ist, dann behalte ich es für mich. Auch wenn ich, wie du, der Meinung sein sollte, dass niemand durch mein Tun zu Schaden gekommen ist.
Es reicht aber, dass einer sowas liest und meint, es auch tun zu müssen.
Einer, der nicht ahnt, dass so eine Tour kein Spiel im Sandkasten ist.


----------



## eDw (10. Oktober 2017)

Also ich freu mich auf den restlichen Bericht und die Bilder. Wann geht es weiter?

Ich reg mich lieber ueber Filme auf, die hier im Forum gepostet und noch beworben werden wo Biker mit driftenden Reifen um die Kurve fahren, weil das eben cool ist.
Ich wuerde so eine Tour nie machen, trotzdem mag ich die Bilder und Berichte. Wenn einer das lieber wandert ist das auch ok. Ob das eine oder das andere besser ist, sollte doch jeder selbst entscheiden.
Ich glaube gerade das macht eben das Mountainbiken aus: Jeder wie er mag, solange es im Rahmen ist.


----------



## p100473 (11. Oktober 2017)

hallo Isar,
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in einer Zeit des "www" ein tourenbericht jemand dazu veranlasst, eine solche tour zu machen und sich dadurch in Gefahr begibt. Ausserdem kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass einer einen tourentag mit 5-6 h Schieben/Tragen  wie "pso giumelia/pass passit" überhaupt machen will. Die Leute stehen doch heutzutage eher auf shutteln/Lift fahren/e-bike.

Der noch fehlende Übergang ist nicht die "boccetta trescolmen"- die liegt glaube ich weiter südlich. Es ist das valle passit nach san bernardino, das auf der Karte wunderbar begehbar aussieht. Eben nicht auf die 25.000 Karte geschaut.

Die anderen Pässe , die du genannt hast, kenne ich auch nicht- ausser lago Ritom. Also muss ich schauen, ob man daraus eine Runde basteln kann. 
Wir werden sehen, was wir uns für 2018 ausdenken.


----------



## p100473 (12. Oktober 2017)

in valbella fühlen wir uns ziemlich gut, nachdem wir den giumelia "bezwungen" haben. 





Valbella- ein malerischer ort und ein schöner brunnen.
wir rollen nach norden hinaus und schon bald gehts wieder auf die berühmten tessiner wanderwege im steilhang mit stufen.
wenn michel sein rad auf den rucksack legt, will das schon etwas heißen!




aber plötzlich geht es wieder bergab und nach ständigem auf und ab kommen wir wieder in einen vermoorten talgrund über den eine neue brücke führt. 








auf der wanderkarte sieht der weitere weg easy aus, ein wenig oberhalb eines baches gemächlich bergan bis zur passhöhe. Nach der Brücke sehen wir keine wanderzeichen mehr. Ein schmaler pfad geht unvermittelt in einen steilen hang. Wir steigen bergan- kein wanderzeichen. wir sind wohl falsch, kehren wieder um und setzen beim letzten zeichen neu an. aber auch in der anderen richtung ist kein zeichen zu sehen. 
Es muss also den steilen berghang hochgehen. nachdem wir eine ganze strecke keuchend gestiegen sind- bike auf dem rucksack- kommt mal wieder ein verblasstes zeichen. also immerhin sind wir auf dem richtigen weg. Nur wird der weg immer steiler und schmaler. Teils sind bäume umgebrochen, die in dem steilen hang kaum zu umgehen sind. immer weiter kämpfen wir uns hoch. jetzt umkehren ist aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen tageszeit kaum möglich. teils sind meterhohe stufen mit seilsicherungen in den hang getrieben, auf die wir die bikes erst mal hochwuchten müssen. An Fotos denken wir natürlich nicht. 
nach etwa einer stunde haben wir den steilhang mit dem fichtenurwald geschafft. Es wird zumindest mal heller. wir laufen tatsächlich oberhalb eines bächleins am oberhang einer schlucht. aber wo ist der pass?





unser pfad scheint endlos weiterzugehen. das positive ist, dass das wetter noch hält und der regen erst in der nacht kommt. 








bis wir die passhöhe erreichen, brauchen wir nochmals ca 1,5 h.





der passit - obwohl nur 2.082 m hoch- ist eine harte nuss, vor allem nach dem pso giumelia. Ich empfehle den aufstieg niemandem. 
Aber man muss sagen: die landschaft ist einmalig und einsam. Es ist klar, dass wir über diesen weg keinen hinweis im netz finden konnten, zumal der übergang keine spektakulären ausblicke bietet. 
Als wir die passhöhe erreichen , ist es fast 18 Uhr.








eine einmalige wilde hochalm mit mooraugen.













Jetzt zieht der Nebel von san bernardino hoch. wenige kleine stücke sind nur fahrbar. Noch 1 h Nebelspaziergang bis bernardino









fast auf die letzte minute kommen wir ziemlich ausgelaugt in bernardino an. Glücklicherweise finden wir dort eine super Unterkunft in einem hotel mit großem zimmer und super essen, um die speicher wieder aufzufüllen. ja dieser letzte tag war einer der härtesten. aber eben auch spannend und erlebnisreich. Ein tag, den man wohl immer im gedächtnis behält. steigerung dazu gibt es keine mehr!
Wie gesagt in der nacht kommt der regen. kalter dauerregen. da bleibt nur die rückfahrt auf der völlig unbefahrene bernardino-passstraße nach Splügen zurück. Der Übergang offroad über alp tambo/Areunapass fällt dem regen zum opfer. 
Völlig durchnässt kommen wir in Splügen an. 
14 ereignisreiche Tage gehen zu ende. ich hoffe, dass ich euch ein paar eindrücke dieser herrlichen Tessiner berge vermitteln konnte. vielleicht ein paar anregungen für die eigene tourenplanung: pso giumelia und pso passit müssen es ja nicht unbedingt sein. ein würdiger abschluss eines tollen tourenjahres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (13. Oktober 2017)

Schön-schauriger Abenteuerbericht!
Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen 
Ihr habt nichts schöngeredet, da kann jetzt jeder seine Schlüsse ziehen...


----------



## McNulty (13. Oktober 2017)

p100473 schrieb:


> wenn michel sein rad auf den rucksack legt, will das schon etwas heißen!


Tragetechnik lässt sich optimieren 

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht.

Und fetter Respekt für die Abenteuertour abseits der ausgetretenen Pfade.

"Where the trail ends" mal in anderen Sinne -> so geht Bergradeln


----------



## cschaeff (13. Oktober 2017)

McNulty schrieb:


> Tragetechnik lässt sich optimieren


Ich will gar nicht wissen, wo es lang geht, wenn die noch richtig Tragen lernen


----------



## isartrails (13. Oktober 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen, wo es lang geht, wenn die noch richtig Tragen lernen


Tragetechnik halt modern interpretiert: Bei Volkmars Touren muss ich immer an den armen Sisyphos aus der griechischen Mytholgie denken...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/43/Punishment_sisyph.jpg


----------



## p100473 (13. Oktober 2017)

Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass wir bislange immer dort angekommen sind, wo wir hinwollten. das ist ja bei solchen Strecken schon  etwas. so viele Trageeinheiten waren es nun auch wieder nicht. denkt an die ersten Tage: da ist alles gerollt- bis auf die pathnaul-scharte. aber so ist es: was am Ende kommt, bleibt immer mehr haften.
Nein, jetzt im Ernst. Das Tessin ist schon eine sehr schöne Berggegend. aber das ein oder andere mal erwischt man sich schon beim gedanken: wäre ich besser nur gewandert. Letztlich bin ich froh, dass wir die Runde so gut schließen konnten. ohne die singletrail map -die es nicht gibt- ist das im Tessin schon eine Herausforderung. Sollten wir dort nochmals fahren- pässe gäbe es noch genug- ist man beim 2. mal schon etwas schlauer.


----------



## p100473 (31. Dezember 2017)

Um hier anzuknüpfen planen wir für 2018 TESSIN 2: Bernardino/Rhonetal/Locarno/Splügen












1 mit 2.000 hm / 30 Km

CH Hinterrheintäler

Splügen 1.457

Windigstafel 1.760

Tamboalp 2.032

Areuapass 2.509

Alp de Rog 1.812

Baitta de Curciusa 2.420


2 mit 400 hm / 110 Km

CH Hinterrheintäler

San Bernardino 1.608

Mesocco 790

Roveredo 314

Castione 242

Biasca 345


3 mit 2.500 hm / 55 Km

Malvaglia 380

Passo laghetto 2.646

Lago luzzano  

Campo 1.193


4 mit 1.800 hm / 60 Km

CH Surselva/ST 28 Gothard

Olivone 889

Pian Segno 1.700

Passo Sole 2.376

Piano Grande 2.324

Capanna Cardagno 1.987

Lago Ritom 1.851


5 mit 1.200 hm / 50 Km

Tessin/ST 28 Gothard

Airolo 1.600

Schiena d’Asno 2.338

Passo Gottardo 2.091

Gotthardsteig

Rosso di Dentro 2.128

Bedretto 1.402


6 mit 2.500 hm / 75 Km

Tessin

All’ Aqcua 1.611

Nufenenpass 2.540

Griespass 2.462

Lago di Morasco 1.815

Riale 1.726

Formazza 1.274

Foppiano 939

Baceno 640

Goglio 1.133


7 mit 2.200 hm / 55 Km

Alpe Devero 1.640

Passo Albrun 2.409

CH Wallis 105

Binn 1.400

Saflitschbach 1.939

Furggen 2.502

Grengiols 996





8 mit 1.800 hm / 70 Km

CH Wallis 105

Lax 1.090

Riederalp 2.065

Märjela 2.380?

Fiescherstafel 1.895

Fiesch 1.060



9 mit 2.000 hm / 80 Km

CH Wallis 105

Brig 684

Glimmuschir 1.819?

Eist 1.583?

Ganterbrücke 1.461?

Bürsti 2.231?

Schallbett 1.933?

Simplonpass 2.041

Simplon 1.866

Gondo 1.855



10 mit 2.800 hm / 60 Km

Zwischenbergen 1.359

Passo di Monscera 2.183

Alpe di Monscera 1.978

Bognanco 699

Pizzanco 1.142

Passo del Fornalino 2.345

Alpe Cheggio 1.500

Antronapiano 908

Villadosssola 249


11 mit 1.400 hm / 30 Km

Tessin

Domodossola 272

Masera 297

Fobello 1.127

Corte dell’Ariola 1.067

Il Maglio 648


12 mit 1.700 hm / 90 Km

Tessin

Santa Maria Maggiore 816

Alpe Verzasco 1.262

Passo di Fontalba 2.024

Alpe Soglio 1.775

Bagni die Craveggio 973

Spruga 1.173

Ponte Oscuro 744 ?

Intragna 339Locarno 198



13 mit 2.100 hm / 70 Km

Kompass 91, Comersee

Giubiasco 230

Carena 958

Alpe Valetta 1.264

Bocchetta Sommafiume 1.924

Rifugio il Giovo 1.714

Gravedona 201

Ponte del Passo 204


14 mit 1.600 hm / 85 Km

Kompass 92 Chiavenna

Verceia 209

Diga di Modane 920

Val codera

Rifugio Brasca 1.304

Val Codera

Verceia 209

Novate Mezzola 212

Gordona 283


15 mit 2.000 hm / 45 Km

CH Hinterrheintäler

Chiavenna 333

Campodolcino 1.104

Madesimo 1.538


16 mit 1.200 hm / 70 Km

CH Hinterrheintäler

Angeloga 2.040

Paso di Aneloga 2.396

Lago di Lei 1.931

Passo del Scengio 2.167

Interrferrera 1.480

Roflaschlucht 1.124

Sufner See 1.401

Splügen 1.457


Anlage:

Übersichtskarte AD_GO_SI_LA.jpg



Kann uns jemand ein paar Tipps zu einigen Passübergängen geben? Besonders interessant wären die folgenden, da ich bislange diesbzgl. noch keine info habe:
  Tag 4 Passo Sole: Übergang von Olivone nach Airolo
  Tag 5 Gotthardsteig: Weg vom Gotthard nach Bedretto
  Tag 6 Griespass/Lago di Morasco
  Tag 7 Passo Albrun
  Tag 10 Passo Monscera+ Passo Fornalino
  Tag 12 Passo di Fontalba
  Tag 16 Passo di Aneloga

Das wäre es schon. 
Euch allen Gesundheit und interessante biketouren für 2018!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (31. Dezember 2017)

p100473 schrieb:


> Kann uns jemand ein paar Tipps zu einigen Passübergängen geben? Besonders interessant wären die folgenden, da ich bislange diesbzgl. noch keine info habe:
> Tag 4 Passo Sole: Übergang von Olivone nach Airolo
> Tag 5 Gotthardsteig: Weg vom Gotthard nach Bedretto
> Tag 6 Griespass/Lago di Morasco
> ...


Hier einige Infos ab meiner Webseite:
- Passo del Sole (aber in umgekehrter Richtung)
- Griespass
- Albrunpass (in umgekehrter Richtung)
- Tag5: Weg vom Gotthard nach Bedretto (der Name Gotthardsteig ist mir nicht geläufig) >> Einfach ein Traum.
  Haben wir die letzten drei Jahre jeweils im Spätherbst gemacht bis zur Capanna Piansecco und von dort runter nach All'Acqua.



Piansecco 


RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## kurt1 (31. Dezember 2017)

Statt dem Passo del Sole würde ich den Passo dell uomo in diese Richtung fahren. Denn kann man fast komplett hoch fahren.
Der Passo dell Sole ist in die andere Richtung super , aber so wie ihr fahren wollt ist es fast alles schieben.

Griespass/Lago di Morasco: sehr schöne Strecke. Nur das erste Stück von der Abfahrt musste ich schieben.

Viel Spaß


----------



## p100473 (7. Januar 2018)

super! das waren schon mal gute Hinweise. Habe jetzt noch einen Hinweis über die SCATTA MINOIA, 2508 m gefunden. Wäre dann der direkte Weg vom lago di morasco bzw.Riale zum pso albrun. man spart sich den Schlenker über Baceno. Ist eh alles immer Wetter abhängig. 
pso del sole deshalb, weil mein Freund über den uomo schon 2 mal gefahren ist. Die Richtung der Runde steht eh noch nicht fest.


----------



## mauntnmad (7. Januar 2018)

Wir sind 2011 ab Ulrichen Richtung Nufenen bis Abzweig Griespass, über den Griespass Richtung Riale, dann runter bis etwa Formazza (bin hier nicht mehr ganz sicher) und dann steilere Auffahrt bis zum alten Stausee, Übernachtung im Rif. Miryam, am nächsten Tag am Lago Vannino vorbei zur Scatta Minoia mit bissl schieben und tragen, dort kleine Betonschachtel zum Aufwärmen, dann über Alpe Devero zum Albrunpass. Über Binntalhütte nach Binn mit Übernachtung, nächster Tag Fiesch, Fiescheralp, Tunnel zur Gletscherstube und vor zum Aletschgletscher. Schön wars.

Vielen Dank für Deinen 2017er Bericht, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## isartrails (13. Januar 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> Um hier anzuknüpfen planen wir für 2018 TESSIN 2: Bernardino/Rhonetal/Locarno/Splügen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 680717


Gibt's die Planungsgrundlage auch etwas detaillierter?
Mit Strassenkarten hab ich zuletzt in den 1980er Jahren gearbeitet, als ich noch durch Europa trampte...
Kann mit der Kartengrundlage und dem Stenogramm nicht wirklich viel anfangen.
Bastelst du dir nicht vorher einen (wenngleich auch ungenauen) GPS-Track?
Ihr werdet ja wohl kaum mit dem Papier da oben auf Tour sein.


----------



## p100473 (20. Januar 2018)

hallo Isar,
in der jetzigen Planungsphase habe ich noch keinen track. es ist doch schon mal was, wenn man die Idee einer fahrtroute hat und die ungefähre Einteilung in die tourentage. das muss ja alles mit den potentiellen Mitfahrern und deren Zeitbudjet abgestimmt werden.
In der aktuellen Phase sammle ich erst mal infos über Pässe/Schiebestrecken/Übernachungsmöglichkeiten etc.
Dann besorge ich mir die Karten.
Ganz am Ende pinsle ich mir meinen track. das funktioniert eigentlich immer ganz gut. Grobe Verfahrer sind sehr selten geworden.

Logischerweise machen wir im jahr mehrere touren. Wenn ich da von allen schon tracks hätte.... würde ich wohl nichts mehr arbeiten.
Bleib einfach cool!


----------



## isartrails (22. Januar 2018)

Ich würde dir ja gerne zu einigen Abschnitten was erzählen, kann aber auf der Karte nicht viel erkennen und mit deinem Stenogramm auch nicht allzu viel anfangen. Daher die Nachfrage.
Ansonsten bin ich ausreichend cool.

Der Abschnitt Airolo-Gotthardpass-Bedretto-Tal (Tag 5) ist mit deiner Skizze nicht ausreichend detailliert zu entziffern, um sinnvoll was dazu beitragen zu können. Von Airolo führt kein fahrbarer Weg hinauf auf den Passo Scimfuss. Normalerweise fährt man den Abschnitt in Gegenrichtung: Gotthardpass-Passo Scimmfuss-Airolo (über Alpe Pontino).
Ebenso bin ich am rätseln, wie du vom Gotthardpass zur Bedrettoflanke kommen willst...
Rätselraten auch am Tag 8: Bei der Schleife auf der Fiescher Alp entzieht sich meinem Verständnis, ob du das im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn geplant hast. Sieht man so nicht auf der Skizze.
Du bist im Wallis ohnehin auf den Spuren des "Stoneman Glaciara" und solltest dich an die Fahrtrichtung des ausgeschilderten Trails halten. In Gegenrichtung wäre Quatsch. Siehe hier im Forum.

Dass du dein Bike lieber trägst als fährst, habe ich mittlerweile akzeptiert. Dennoch würde ich manches anders machen.
Tag 1: Anstatt über die Tamboalp würde ich bis Hinterrhein im Tal bleiben, dann zum San Bernardinopass auf der Straße auffahren und dort einen schönen ausgeschilderten Singletrail runter nehmen nach San Bernardino. Zu deinem Bedauern: für fahrtechnisch versierte Fahrer alles fahrbar.
Tag 2: Der komplette Abschnitt durchs Val Mesolcina ist von SB bis Pian San Giacomo noch ganz nett, danach wird's ein Kilometergeschrubbe bis Biasca ohne irgendwelche Highlights. Sehr unausgewogen, zumal du doch so sehr die alpine Abgeschiedenheit liebst.
Tag 3, 4, 5: will ich nichts zu beisteuern, da mir deine Absichten unklar bleiben.
Tag 6: Griespass-Val Formazza: letzter Abschnitt der "Via Sbrinz" (mal googeln). Komplett ausgeschildert und weitgehend fahrbar. Der Abschnitt vom Griespass zur Bettelmatt runter musste ich einiges schieben. Dann entweder Fahrweg oder linksseitig vom See bleiben. Schönes Walsertal.
Ich würde nicht bis nach Premia abfahren und von dort wieder zur Alpe Devero auffahren. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, gibt's bessere Optionen: Bis Fondovalle (Stafelwald) abfahren, dann bevor die Straße im Tunnel verschwindet auf die Nebenstraße. Bei der 1200 m-Marke links nach Antillone auffahren. Teilweise Schieben. Dann schöne Querung rüber zur Walsersiedlung San Antonio (1448m). Bei der ersten Möglichkeit den Bach queren (runter und wieder rauf). Nunmehr südwärts nach Salecchio superiore. Bis dahin kannst du noch relativ viel fahren. Dann bergwärts über den Passo del Muretto. Ich bin da noch nicht rüber, aber für einen wie dich dürfte das Kindergeburtstag sein, nachdem du schon ganz andere Kaliber bezwungen hast. Bei Scheißwetter natürlich deine Variante.
Tag 7, 8: Viele Übereinstimmungen ? mit Stoneman Glaciara...
Tag 11, 12: Ich weiß nicht, ob das Zickzack in Ostrichtung von Domodossola zum Lago Maggiore wirklich sein muss. Schon die Talvariante durchs Valle Vigezzo ist in der Auffahrt südseitig der Straße und Eisenbahnlinie nicht durchgängig fahrbar. Deine Sideways werden extrem viel Wandern.
Tag 13: Über den Larianischen Grenzkamm gibt es besseres: Wenn es schon ab Giubiasco die Auffahrt durchs Valle Morobbia sein muss, dann würde ich ab der Alpe di Giumello nicht über die Bocchetta di Sommafiume, sondern gleich über den Passo San Jorio. Mein Favorit wäre allerdings die Auffahrt durchs Valle d'Arbedo (ab Bellinzona). Das ist nämlich fahrbar bis Biscia und man hat dann eine fast höhengleiche Querung zum Pass vor sich (kostet allerdings trotzdem eine Stunde Schieben/Fahren). Man passiert zuvor die Capanna Gesero, Hütte, selten bewirtschaftet, aber immer geöffnet, Getränke gegen Geldeinwurf. Auf der italienischen Seite ab Rif. Il Giovo unbedingt den südseitigen Track über Brenzeglio nehmen. Ab Germasino gibt's noch ein paar nette Trails runter an den See, sind aber unmöglich zu beschreiben. Augen offenhalten.
Tag 14: Gemeint ist offensichtlich der Abstecher zum "Tracciolino". Deine Skizze verrät nichts über diese Etappe. Von der "Diga di Modane" hab ich noch nie gehört...
Tag 15: Bergauf im Valchiavenna geht nur auf der Splügen-Passstraße. Der Wanderweg Via Spluga ist unfahrbar. Das heißt, bis Madesimo fährst du komplett Teer.
Tag 16: Den Passo Angeloga hab ich in ganz schlechter Erinnerung. Mein erster Alpencross, Heckmair-Empfehlung zum Comersee. Der Pass hat zwei südliche Zubringer (Rif. Chiavenna), einer davon ist ein drahtseilversicherter Steig in Blockfelsen. Da würde ich die Finger davon lassen.
Wesentlich besser und schöner ist der Übergang ab Madesimo über den Pass da Niemet. Dazu sollte man allerdings von Madesimo auf den Bergrücken Andossi rauffahren, der den Splügensee vom Madesimo-Tal trennt. Man kann bis zu den Laghi degli Andossi fahren und quert dann einen Gebirgskessel beinahe höhengleich rüber zum Rifugio Bertacchi (sehr gute Pasta). Fast alles Schieben, aber nichts dramatisches. Hinter dem Lago di Emet ist es nicht mehr weit rauf zur Passhöhe. Vom Pass da Niemet runter zur Alp Niemet kann nur stellenweise gefahren werden, einiges muss man auch schieben. Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, würde ich über den Splügenpass. Nordseitig ist auf der Via Spluga einiges fahrbar. Schau mal bei Red Orbiter ins Trails-Forum.
Da man von der Roflaschlucht als Radfahrer ohnehin nichts zu sehen bekommt, kann man sich den Umweg (Abfahrt und Wiederauffahrt) über das Gasthaus Roflaschlucht auf der Kantonalstraße auch sparen. Wo das Val Ferrera aufs Hinterrheintal stößt: In Höhe der Autobahnauffahrt 26 Rofla gibts links die "Alte Averserstraße". Diese "endet" nach einem Kilometer weiter westlich ziemlich genau über der Roflagalerie der Autobahn. Über eine Käfig-Stahlwendeltreppe gelangt man hinunter zur N13. Ist mit MTB eine ganz lustige Geschicklichkeitsaufgabe. Jedenfalls mit Bikes in Größe small.

Ansonsten fände ich auch noch schön (und ist bei deiner Planung nicht enthalten): Abfahrt nach Andeer, Besichtigung der grünen Granitbrüche, Auffahrt auf Alpstraße zum Lai da Vons (ausgeschildert Cufercalhütte) und über den Sattel am Vonsersee hinunter nach Sufers. Von dort auf dem sonnseitigen Weg nach Splügen.

Ich würde deine Tour so nicht fahren wollen - aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (22. Januar 2018)

@p100473 danke für den Abenteuerbericht eures Schweiz Cross
mich würde interessieren welches Hotel in San Bernardino du da empfiehlst
da ich dieses Jahr von da aus eine Tour starten möchte


----------



## isartrails (22. Januar 2018)

bikespammer schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren welches Hotel in San Bernardino du da empfiehlst


Es gibt genau zwei Hotels, das "Brocco e Posta" und das "Bellevue". Ich war schon in beiden und würde sie beide als gut situierte 3-Stern-Hotels bezeichnen, was sich auch preislich niederschlägt. Auch das Essen war in beiden ganz gut.
Es gibt dann noch Apartment-Hotelanlagen, aber die werden dir für eine Nacht nichts vermieten. Das Bellevue verwaltet noch ein preiswertes "Ostello", nimmt aber dort nur Gruppen und an der Straße zum Pass hoch gibt's sowas wie eine Arbeiterbaracke, in der schonmal das Schweizer Heer mit 'ner ganzen Garnison nächtigt. Würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt empfehlen.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (23. Januar 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> in valbella fühlen wir uns ziemlich gut, nachdem wir den giumelia "bezwungen" haben.
> [...] auf der wanderkarte sieht der weitere weg easy aus, ein wenig oberhalb eines baches gemächlich bergan bis zur passhöhe. Nach der Brücke sehen wir keine wanderzeichen mehr. Ein schmaler pfad geht unvermittelt in einen steilen hang. Wir steigen bergan- kein wanderzeichen. wir sind wohl falsch, kehren wieder um und setzen beim letzten zeichen neu an. aber auch in der anderen richtung ist kein zeichen zu sehen.
> Es muss also den steilen berghang hochgehen. nachdem wir eine ganze strecke keuchend gestiegen sind- bike auf dem rucksack- kommt mal wieder ein verblasstes zeichen. also immerhin sind wir auf dem richtigen weg. Nur wird der weg immer steiler und schmaler. Teils sind bäume umgebrochen, die in dem steilen hang kaum zu umgehen sind. immer weiter kämpfen wir uns hoch. jetzt umkehren ist aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen tageszeit kaum möglich. teils sind meterhohe stufen mit seilsicherungen in den hang getrieben, auf die wir die bikes erst mal hochwuchten müssen.
> [...]
> der passit - obwohl nur 2.082 m hoch- ist eine harte nuss, vor allem nach dem pso giumelia. Ich empfehle den aufstieg niemandem.


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/not...-empfehlenswerter-paesse.176467/#post-3983056

Bin vor langer Zeit mal auf den Bericht eines englischsprachigen Herrn gestossen, der berichtete von einer Steilstufe, an der er sein Bike am glücklicherweise mitgebrachten Seil 3 m tief abgeseilt hat. War die Gegenrichtung zu deiner Tour; finde diese Seite leider nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (23. Januar 2018)

*@bikespammer*  ja das war das Hotel Bellevue. wir kamen ja ziemlich spät und abgewrackt an und haben sofort ein super großes, modernes  Zimmer zu einem für CH-verhältnisse angemessenen Preis erhalten. Abendessen war super gut und reichhaltig und der Chef kam persönlich vorbei und hat sich erkundigt, ob alles ok ist. Findet man selten.

*@isartrails*  super reichhaltige Anregungen. Dafür schätze ich dich ja! Werde mir alle genau ansehen und dir dann feedback geben. Nur eines kurz:* red orbiter* fährt am Märjela einen vom "stoneman glaciara" abweichenden trail, Panoramaweg direkt am Gletscher. Gibt es da evtl. Probleme mit wanderern? bike-sperrung scheint es ja da keine zu geben- um mal wieder zu unserem Thema zu kommen. Ist klar, dass man dort nicht am Wochenende fährt und schaut, dass man möglichst früh dran ist. Wir sind eh erst im September dort.
Bin gerade am Erstellen des roadbook. Leider unter der Woche zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## isartrails (24. Januar 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> Nur eines kurz:* red orbiter* fährt am Märjela einen vom "stoneman glaciara" abweichenden trail, Panoramaweg direkt am Gletscher. Gibt es da evtl. Probleme mit wanderern?


Kenne die Beschreibung von red orbiter nicht. Wie gesagt, aus deiner Skizze bzw. Kurzsteno kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, in welcher Richtung du da oben überhaupt unterwegs sein möchtest. Station Moosfluh - Märjelensee am Gletscher entlang ist nicht offiziell erlaubte Bikestrecke. Geht in beide Richtungen, nach Nord mehr bergab. Als wir da waren, war der Einstieg bei Moosfluh in den Weg gesperrt, auch für Wanderer. Permafrostproblematik. Gelände (Moräne, Abhang zum Gletscherfuss) ist seismisch in starker Bewegung, die Behörden hatten eine Sperrzone ausgewiesen. (Auf dem Foto sieht man die Absperrdrähte. Im Stoneman Glaciara Thread habe ich meinen Fotordner verlinkt.) 
Von Norden kommend (Märjelensee) konnte man aber unbehelligt in den Wanderweg rein. Keine Ahnung, wie man im Süden aus der Nummer wieder rausgekommen wäre.
Probleme mit Wanderern kann es in Hochzeiten logischerweise auch geben, denn der Weg ist schmal. Kurt Schweizer vom Bikeshop in Fiesch hat uns abgeraten, den Weg zu nehmen, bestätigte aber, dass Locals ihn in Randzeiten (Abenddämmerung) gelegentlich fahren würden.
Der Blick auf den Gletscher ist es aber auf jeden Fall wert, zumindest der Station Moosfluh einen Besuch abzustatten.


----------



## p100473 (28. Januar 2018)

hallo Isar,
wie kommst du darauf, dass ich mein bike lieber trage? das ist so nicht richtig. Richtig ist, dass wir uns auch in längere Tragepassagen "reinarbeiten", so es die Strecke erfordert. 
Zu deinen Anmerkungen:

Tag 1 dein Vorschlag ist natürlich eine Alternative. Da wir Tamboalp/Areunapass nicht kennen, werden wir die Strecke versuchen-so das Wetter mitspielt- und dann der community berichten.
Tag 2 Ist richtig, dass unsere route ein richtiger Teerhatscher ist. Aber sage mir eine Alternative, um nach Malvaglia rüberzukommen- ausser giumela/piatti. Den Trescolmen kennst du ja. Bliebe noch der "Buffalora", um z.B. nach Rossa rüberzukommen. 

Intention Tag 3-5 kann ich dir erläutern
Tag 3 ist der "laghetto" gesetzt: ein pass direkt westlich des "Rheinwaldhorn", den muss doch ein biker Herz machen, oder? nachdem er uns schon 2017 verwehrt geblieben ist.










Tag 4 wollen wir wieder nach Westen kommen. Da wir den "pso Uomo" kennen, werden wir dieses Mal den "pso sole" nehmen, um über lago ritom nach Airolo zu kommen.
Tag 5 ist eigentlich nur ein Schlenker, den man bei schlechtem Wetter auch weglassen kann. michel will mir die Abfahrt vom Gotthard über lago lucendro/rosso di dentro nach Bedretto zeigen. Da sagt ja auch red orbiter "ein Traum". (siehe oben) der ist der local und auf die sollte man hören.
Tag 6 deinen Vorschlag behalten wir als Alternative im Kopf. Wir haben jetzt aber die route wie folgt und völlig offroad umgeplant: Bedretto/san giacomo/cab corno gries/griespass/lago morasco/canza/scatta minoia/Albrunpass/Bintalhütte. Das wird ein Hammertag, klar. Aber Ziele muss man sich setzen.
Tag 11/12: klar muss das "Zickzack" zum lago maggiore nicht sein. Aber wir probieren halt die "corte ariola" und "pso fontalba", wobei letzterer wohl schwierig wird- ebenso wie der "passo fornalino" an Tag 10. Auch hierzu noch nichts im Netz. Das Spiel kennen wir ja.
Tag 13 übernehmen wir deinen Vorschla "pso jorio/rif giovo/brenzeglio" - Buch zum Comer See habe ich- ebenso wie "tracciolino" an Tag 14.
Tag 16 hier werden wir wohl auch deinen Vorschlag "pso niemet" übernehmen. Danke dafür! Klingt gut.
Wir sind  immer für gute, interessante Vorschläge offen.

Habe auch mit Interesse den link "Passübergänge die man lieber nicht nehmen sollte" gelesen. Am besten fand ich, dass "Kurt" über den "piatti" berichtet hat. Leider ohne Bild.... Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit haben sollte und alle diesjährigen strecken eingeklopft habe, kann ich da auch mal ein paar "Vorschläge" einstellen. 

euch allen weiterhin schöne Wintertage. Wir hatten tatsächlich vor 2 Wochen ein paar Tage Föhn. War bombastisch!


----------



## p100473 (13. September 2018)

Tessin 2 (Adula-Gotthardo-Simplon-Larici) 26.08.- 10.09= 15 Tourentage
Wir haben unsere geplante Tour im italienisch/schweizerischen Grenzgebiet vom Bergell zum Aletschgletscher über Splügen/Bernardino/Lukmanier/Gotthardo/Nufenen im Norden, dann über den Simplon im SW durchs wildeste Centovalli, Lago maggiore und Comer See nur kurz touchiert und wieder zurück nach Chiavenna   bestens und voller Eindrücke überstanden.
Mit den vorgeschalteten weiteren 2 bikewochen in Graubünden fühlt man sich eigentlich bestens in Tritt und würde am liebsten weitermachen mit den "orgiastischen" Passübergängen.
An fast jedem Tag gab es absolute highlights zu erleben
Tag 1 der pso niemet, 2295 m


----------



## p100473 (13. September 2018)

Tag 1 der pso niemet, 2.295 m von Chiavenna nach Graubünden/Avers





Tag 2 die "Almentour" von curtinatsch





Tag 3 Splügen -Bernardino- harte Anforderungen ans Schuhwerk: Tamboalb/Areunapass





Tag 5 Pso del sole, 2.376 m




Tag 6 Gotthard und alta via bedretto im Regen





Tag 7 wildes Wetter am Griespass, 2.483 m




Tag 8 scatta minoia, 2.600 m und Albrunpass, 2.409 m : Kaiserwetter




Tag 9 am Aletschgletscher!! big sensations!





Tag 10 über simplon nach Zwischbergen "am Ende der Welt..."





Tag 11 die härteste Nuss: Pso Andolla, 2.400 m nach Villadossola




Tag 13 der "schönste Pass" pso fontalba, 2.024 m (St Maria maggiore/centovalli/L maggiore)





Tag 14 bocchetta sommafiore/alta via larici : ein motocrosser verschwindet....




Tag 15 abschluss am tracciolino- ein highlight der besonderen Art!


----------



## p100473 (17. September 2018)

Tag 1 Chiavenna- pso niemet, 2.295 m- Innerferrera: 45 km/1.800 hm/6 h reine Fahrtzeit- Schieben ca. 2,5 h am pso Niemet

also starten wir in Chiavenna. Leider bedingt dieser Start eine lange Einrollphase mit über 1.000 hm auf der Splügen-passstraße. Endlich erreichen wir Madesimo und Ruhe kehrt ein. Es geht in ein weites Hochtal auf dessen Hochetage 700 hm höher der Lago Emet, 2196 m mit Rif Bertacchi liegt. Bis dahin bedarf es aber noch 1,5 h Schiebezeit. Aber der herrliche Ausblick auf die an den Spitzen überzuckerten Berge mit dem Piz Tambo 3.296 m lässt die Zeit wie im Fluge vergehen.




































*Bis zur Passhöhe ist es jetzt nur noch ein Katzensprung bzw. 100 hm.








Allerdings müssen im Abstieg nochmals 600 hm bis zur alp Niemet in verblocktem Gelände geschoben werden, bis es talauswärts bis Innerferrera, 1.480 m wieder rollt.
*





















Selbst die Murmel kennen nur Ruhe in diesem herrlichen einsamen italienisch-schweizer Hochtal.




Ein rundum gelungener Tourenauftakt!


----------



## p100473 (19. September 2018)

Tag 2 Innerferera- Andeer- Almenrunde Curtinatsch am Piz Beverin- Splügen   55 km, 1.800 hm, 6 h Fahrtzeit - nur 30 min Schieben

Dies setzt sich nahtlos am 2. Tourentag fort. Da wir in Innerferrera erst um 8 Uhr Frühstück bekommen sollen, fahren wir ohne Kaffee los. Es geht ja zügig (und kühl) zunächst nur 500 hm abwärts im Hinterrheintal, vorbei an der Roflaschlucht nach Andeer.




Dort können wir erst mal im Vogt-dorfladen einkaufen und nach einem Parkbankfrühstück in der Dorfkneipe auch noch einen Kaffee bekommen.
Frisch gestärkt fahren wir dann auf immer einsamer werdenden Almstraßen vorbei an zahlreichen kleinen Dörfern  Wergenstein 1.200 hm hinauf zur Alp Tumpriv, 2.190 m. Der Surettagletscher grüßt herüber.





















Über grasige Berghänge schieben wir 30 min bergauf bis zum Höhenpunkt auf immerhin 2.400 m.

Wir kommen in ein weites Talrund, in dem sich diverse Hochalmen- die bekannteste ist die Alp Curtinatsch- aufreihen und sich unser weitere Weg wie am Faden gezogen im val da nera sichtbar ist.


----------



## RedOrbiter (20. September 2018)

Herrlich!
Danke, dass Du deine Erlebnis hier teilst. Bin gespannt wie's weiter geht.

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## p100473 (20. September 2018)

weiter Tag 2: die Kür wäre jetzt noch ein Schlenker über den carnusapass, 2.600 m oder die Cufercalhütte, SAC. Aber das schaffen wir heute zeitlich nicht mehr.
So fahren wir direkt zum wunderschön gelegenen Lai da vons -Empfehlung isartrails. dafür geht es nochmals 200 hm bergauf. Aber ein ausgesprochen lauschiger Ort auf 2.030 m.

















Über den sufner See und die bikeroute sind wir heute vor 17 Uhr in Splügen und finden im Hotel Suretta - passend zur Bergkulisse - eine gute Unterkunft und super Essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (20. September 2018)

*Tag 3 Splügen- Tamboalp- areunapass-alp di rog- bocch curciosa- san bernardino   : 2.000 hm, 40 km,8 h Rollzeit, davon Schieben/Tragen ca. 6 h*
Ja das wird der erste hardcore Tag. Nein wir wollen nicht über den Bernardino Pass, sondern die offroad variante nach Bernardino probieren, die uns vergangenes Jahr aufgrund Dauerregen verwehrt blieb.
Das "Suretta" sammelt auch Pluspunkte aufgrund des frühen Frühstücks, 7 Uhr!
Schnell haben wir in  der morgendlichen Kühle die 600 hm bis zur Tamboalp, 2.032 m hochgekurbelt- steiler Schotterweg! Der Piz Tambo, 3.279 m mit seinem kleinen Gletscher rückt immer näher.














Nun wird der Weg ruppiger und geht die letzten 400 hm in Matten bis zu einem Grassattel, dem Areunapass, 2.509 m.
















Der Blick über die Kante lässt uns ahnen, dass der Abstieg schwieriger wird.....

Fortsetzung demnächst.


----------



## p100473 (21. September 2018)

weiter Tag 3: ja nach der Hangkante gehts halt ein bisserl steil runter- was man auf einem Bild natürlich nicht erfassen kann.







Und es geht steil weiter durch Grünerlengebüsch, der Pfad ist kaum sichtbar. 




das dauert schon so 1,5 h bis die alp da rog auf 1.814 m zu sehen ist.




Nach kurzer Pause laufen wir das Val Curciusa südlich. der Weg ist endlos. meine Hoffnung war, dass es bei den rel.geringen Höhenunterschieden evtl. mal fahrbare Passagen geben könnte. Aber das Gelände ist zu verblockt. Landschaftlich einmalig wild und einsam. Tolle Weidegebiete. Eine Gruppe Schafe hält mich wohl für den Hirten und trappelt mir eine Weile nach. Im Talschluss kommen die etwa 3.200 m hohen Berge des schweizer/italienischen Grenzgebirges immer näher. Im Talschluss sind dann nochmals 300 steilere hm, teils tragend zu überwinden.














Endlich ist die bocchetta auf 2.420 m erreicht. 




Ein extrem steiler und anstrengender Abstieg, zunächst über Blockgestein beginnt. Teils sind die Blöcke so groß, dass ich das bike im Abstieg auf den Rucksack legen muss. Ist natürlich schwierig sich nicht zu vertreten und das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Ich würde das keinem empfehlen und natürlich ist mir jetzt klar, warum ich im netz nichts gefunden habe. 
Ich habe nur im Rückblick das eine Bild machen können. Es zeigt wie der Weg aus dem felsigen Bereich der bocchetta kommend sich in einem Steilgelände hinabschlängelt, bis der Pfad dann wieder besser begehbar wird. 





Das ging schon ziemlich an die Substanz. Nur bei gutem Wetter machbar.

Zum Glück finden wir in Bernardino in dem guten Hotel vom letzten Jahr wieder super Unterkunft und Essen.


----------



## p100473 (22. September 2018)

*Tag 4 Bernardino- Olivone, Regenerationstag 95 km, 1.100 hm, 5 h Fahrtzeit bikeroute und Nebenstraßen*

Wie Isar geschrieben hatte, wollten wir eigentlich keinen "Teerhatscher" machen und hatten ursprünglich vor, von Soazza südlich Bernardino über den PSO BUFFALORA, 2.267 m nach Rossa zu queren und uns dann auf Nebenstraßen ins Ticinotal durchzuschaffen. Aber unsere Erfahrungen der Region - giumelia/piatti/areunapass- sagen uns, dass dies ebenso schiebeintensiv werden wird. Und dann ist da noch michels Fuß....




Also doch Teerhatscher: Bernardino runter, unten dann bikeroute bis Roveredo, in Castione Ticino-radweg, ab Biasca dann auf Nebenstraßen bzw. tourenradweg Richtung Lukmanier, ganz am Ende vor Olivone eine Mt-bikestrecke des Valle Blenio, Übernachtung wieder in der "Pensione Centrale" bei Anna+ Tiziano. Super. Auch mal schön und entspannend- es kommen ja noch genug hardcore- Tage!

Und... michel hat das mit seinem Fuß bis Ende der tour in Selbsttherapie wieder hinbekommen. Stichwort: Kühlung in jedem Gewässer!


----------



## p100473 (22. September 2018)

*Tag 5 Olivone - passo del sole-lago Ritom- Airolo    1.600 hm, 45 km, 5.5 h Fahrtzeit, nur 1.5 h Schieben, gut schiebbar*

ursprünglich hatten wir von Olivone noch den pso LAGHETTO 2.646 m eingeplant. Aber aufgrund von michels Fuß und der zu erwartenden anstrengenden Schiebestrecke- ich rechne mit 3 h- müssen wir den laghetto zum 2. mal verschieben. Im nachhinein aufgrund des Wetterumschwungs mal wieder die richtige Entscheidung. also ziehen wir den pso SOLE vor.
Nach kurzer Einrollphase auf der Lukmanier-passstraße wechseln wir auf die alte Lukmanier-straße. Ruhe kehrt ein. Das Rheinwaldhorn grüßt herüber, liegt aber schon im Dunst, der den morgigen Wetterwechsel ankündigt.








An der alpe pian segno auf ca. 1.700 m beginnt der Aufstieg zum sole. Zwei Kehren sind noch fahrbar. Dann beginnt die 1. Schiebeeinheit, die deutlich anstrengender, da steiler ist (30 min Tragen).







Am Wegweiser der alpe Lareccio beginnt der 2. deutlich schönere Teil. Nach einer Steilstufe kommen wir in ein wunderbares weites Hochtal. Hier sind auch immer wieder kleine Fahrtstücke möglich. ein paar biker kommen uns entgegen- ein Zeichen, dass der sole ein gängiger pass für Tagesfahrer ist. Schönes panorama auf der Passhöhe, 2.376 m.























Weil es hier Diskussion wegen sole/uomo gab. Klar ist der uomo easier. Aber den sole kann man auch in O/W-richtung machen. Zumal es ja nach Airolo diverse schöne Abfahrten gibt, allerdings ohne große Ansprüche.

Erst geht es zur alpe carorescio










Dann zur cab Cardagno und gleichnamigen See.




Nach kurzer Pause weiter zum weitläufigen LAGO RITOM





Am westlichen Seeende kann man dann noch einen kleinen wunderschönen Platten-trail hinunter nach Altanca mitnehmen. Ich glaube der stammt von Red Orbiter. Danach gabs immer die "geflügelte Frage" : und wie ist Orbiter gefahren.... Nein jungs bei so einer tour ist es immer nett, ein paar gute Einlagen von locals dabei zu haben. Als Dank dafür gibts unsere Rück-info!




Mit ein paar offroad-schlenkern laufen wir in Airolo ein. Es ist windig, aber noch warm. Im Hotel am Bahnhof gediegene Unterkunft und gutes, auch frühes (7 h) Frühstück. So gefällts uns! Obwohl Airolo ziemlich gesichtslos ist


----------



## p100473 (22. September 2018)

*Tag 6 Regentag: Airolo-gottardo- alte via valle bedretto- al acqua   35 km, 1.300 hm, 5 h Fahrtzeit, 2 h schieben (/verblocktes Waldstück)*

Wie angekündigt gibts heute Regen. Zwar kein Wolkenbruch. aber am Gotthard auf 2.100 m wirds empfindlich kühl. Der Tag hat ein eigenes, verwunschenes flair.








Der Einstieg in die alte via valle bedretto ist zunächst etwas beschwerlich. Aber nach michels beschreibung hatte ich mir diesen schwieriger vorgestellt.




ab der galeria bianchi ist die alte via ein breiter Schotterweg, der meist leicht bergab geht, es rollt . 




Dort wo auch auf der Karte der Weg in einen WW übergeht- gestrichelte Linie- kann man noch eine Weile auf einem trail fahren....











dann ists vorbei. es geht in eine steile Schlucht mit anschließenden felsigen aufstieg, wahrscheinlich hat eine Mure den Weg verschüttet und man hat diesen- mit beträchtlichem Aufwand durch den Fels neu trassiert (Tragestück).





Danach Schieben in verblocktem Waldgelände, wunderschön einsam bis zur SAC-hütte Piansecco, auf ca. 2.000 m.

Ziemlich durchnässt machen wir eine kurze Pause- michel ein bier, ich einen Kaffee. Wunderschöne Hütte, aber natürlich kein Mensch da bei dem Wetter. 

Als Alternative ziehen wir in Erwägung, die alta via bis zur Nufenen-passstraße weiterzugehen, wahrscheinlich nochmals 1-1.5 h Schieben und in der cab corno Gries zu übernachten.

Wir entscheiden uns doch dafür, nach AL ACQUA  abzufahren.
Das ist ein wunderschön fahrbarer trail /Karrenweg, auch bei dem Wetter fahrbar. 



















Hier übernachten wir in einem GH das von 2 jungen Brüdern gemanagt wird. Name müsste ich jetzt raussuchen. Aber alles bestens und bodenständig dort. Wir beschließen dass dies die bessere Variante war. Es ist einfach angenehmer, seine Kleider in einem eigenen Zimmer waschen/aufhängen zu können und etwas zu regenerieren. 
Hütte mit wenig Leuten ist ok, aber mit vielen Leuten ists chaotisch.


----------



## p100473 (22. September 2018)

*Tag 7, halber Regentag: Al acqua - cab corno gries - griespass, 2.462 m- lago morasco- canza- Rif margaroli, 2.180 m    
1.800 hm, 40 km, 6 h Fahrtzeit, ca. 3 h Schieben, alles schiebbar.*

Am morgen bleibt das Wetter nass. wir fahren ein Stück die Nufenenstraße hoch bis in einer Kehre der WW zur Grieshütte abzweigt. Es ist ziemlich windig. Der Neuschnee ist aber höher als ich dachte, vielleicht auf 2.700 m.
 Bis cab corno gries gut schiebbarer, teils steiler WW, sehr windig. Cab Gries sehr schönes moderner Holzbau, 2.308 m

.



















Bis zur Passhöhe des Griespasses sind es nur noch 150 hm, wunderschön, und der Regen hört auf. Ein kleines Schneefeld.



















Auf der Passhöhe wirds dann extrem windig. Am Gries-See wurden auf 2.400 m Höhe 3 Windräder errichtet. Natürlich haben die immer Wind. Aber mit welcher Erschließung in einem permafrostgebiet ist dies verbunden? Ein Wanderweg ist abgerutscht- nicht verwunderlich.







Der rel.große Griesgletscher ist zu erahnen.
Die Abfahrt zur Bettelmatt in dem ausgehatschten muliweg wäre normalerweise machbar. aber der Wind hebelt uns in den Kehren richtiggehend aus.



















Es rollt bis zum Lago morasco, 1.815 m. An einer Kneipe wechselt michel Bremsbeläge. Zum Glück kann ich ihn davon überzeugen, dass wir uns kurz aufwärmen und dass wir ein panini brauchen- Speck+ Käse. Am Griespass hatte es nur 3 gr. Ein super großes panini- wir brauchen es am nachmittag noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (22. September 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt zur Bettelmatt in dem ausgehatschten muliweg wäre normalerweise machbar. aber der Wind hebelt uns in den Kehren richtiggehend aus.


Hatte ich selbst bei besten Bedingungen so meine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Weg und viel geschoben. Ist recht bröckelig, der Untergrund.


----------



## p100473 (22. September 2018)

weiter Tag 7 ..







Weiter auf Straße bis Canza. 1.400 m. Danach "Auffahrt" auf extrem steilem Karrenweg mit Grobschotter bis zum Lago Vannino mit RIF MARGAROLI, 2.194 m. s.a. Bericht CARSTEN SCHYMIK: wenn er schon sagt "Wer kann denn solche Rampen bauen...."

Bis auf ein kleines Stück vor der Gondel, die aus dem valle Formazza (Sagersboiden) hochkommt und im Hochtal vor der Hütte alles zu schieben. (ca. 1.5 h) Im Hintergrund von Rif margaroli wohl Ofenhorn+ Blinnenhorn, beide so um die 3.300 m mit Gletscher.





























Die Hütte ist ziemlich voll. Eine italienische Gruppe feiert wohl einen Geburtstag. wir werden in den letzten Raum "abgeschoben" . Zum Glück bleibt ein Bett, auf dem wir unseren nassen Sachen trocknen können. Der Duschraum ist völlig versifft und steht knöchelhoch unter Wasser. Ein Wischer ist nicht zu sehen. Ich verbleibe bei einer Katzenwäsche. 
Aber das Abendessen ist super und reichhaltig und der Hüttenwirt erkundigt sich rel. genau nach unseren morgigen Vorhaben. Wir sitzen an einem Tisch mit weiteren Deutschen, die auf der gta wandern- ein "Prof" und ein Ehepaar aus dem Münsterland. Von dem Ehepaar morgen auf unserer SCATTA MINOIA mehr....


----------



## p100473 (23. September 2018)

*Tag 8 einer meiner Höhepunkte, knackig 3 Pässe und 2 davon supi. Rif Margaroli- Scatta minoia, 2.600 m- Albrunpass, 2.408 m- Bintalhütte- Binn/Saflitschbach- Furggenpass, 2.500 m- Fiesch, 1.060 m
2.300 hm, 65 km, 8 h Rollzeit, davon ca. 3 h Schieben, Tragestellen an Scatta minoia*

Vor der scatta hatten wir ziemlichen Respekt. Aber vor allem das Wetter spielte optimal mit. Morgens klar und Sonne, kühl. 




















demnächst weiter.....


----------



## p100473 (23. September 2018)

weiter Tag 7 scatta minoia
Bei dem Wetter macht auch das Laufen Spaß. Es geht am lago vannino entlang, dann die restlichen 500 hm zur scatta hoch, ca. 30 min Tragen über Blockgestein in Rinne vor dem Pass. Oben steht eine Biwakschachtel.
Aber das Panorama dort oben ist natürlich super genial: Ofenhorn, Blinnenhorn, Rothorn mit Gletscher.  Wir sind echte Glückspilze. Gestern hätten wir davon nichts gehabt.


----------



## bikeseppl (25. September 2018)

Für solche Ausblicke lohnt sich die Schufterei.

Servus Reiner


----------



## p100473 (2. Oktober 2018)

that´s it! Manche können es nicht verstehen. Aber uns machts Spaß!
Im Abstieg von der scatta geht fahrmäßig nicht zu viel- zu verblockt ist das Gelände. Erst als der lago DEVERO ins Blickfeld kommt, können wir ein Stück rollen.
























 Aber da geht es bereits wieder hoch zum Albrunpass, 2.409 m, 600 hm Schieben.





Wir überqueren also wieder die grüne Grenze in die Schweiz!





Als wir die Binntalhütte erreichen, sind wir überrascht: sie wird von Grund auf saniert. Nirgends davor war ein Hinweis gewesen. Wir hatten gestern noch überlegt, ob wir evtl. auch dort übernachten könnten. das wäre eine böse Überraschung gewesen- ganz abgesehen davon, dass man vom Rif margaroli zur Bintalhütte mit 3 h Gehzeit rechnen muss. Immerhin wechseln sich jetzt Fahrt- mit Schiebestücken ab.





An der nächstgelegenen Alm vor Binn gibts eine wohlverdiente Pause.


----------



## p100473 (3. Oktober 2018)

Dort kaufen wir auch einen super almkäse. das ist natürlich schon ein Unterschied zu den abgepackten!. 
Nun aber der Tag ist noch nicht zu Ende. Obwohl es bereits 15 Uhr ist, will michel unbedingt noch über den FURGGEN, 2.500 m, obwohl wir vom Ort Binn ganz easy runter nach Fiesch rollen könnten. Ok von mir aus, soll ers haben die zusätzlichen 1.100 hm. 
Übrigens ist BINN, 1.400 m ein super schöner kleiner walserort mit den wunderschönen Holzhäusern.








Und irgendwo da hinter dem BREITHORN, 2.600 m muss der FURGGEN liegen.....
ganz schön weiter Weg!





Also nehmen wirs in Angriff. Bis Heiligkreuz rollts ja GANZ GUT.





Dann wird die Almstraße giftig steil bis Schmalegga. Nach einigen Kehren kommen wir in ein weites Hochtal, das sich bis etwa 2.000 m ewig lang dahinzieht. 
Irgendwo dahinten muss der Steinengletscher und das ca. 3.000 m hohe Bortelhorn liegen , und dahinter unser Weg von übermorgen über den Simplon.... aber das ist noch sooo weit.





Nach mehreren kraftraubenden Serpentinen- ich muss nochmals etwas Essbares zwischenschieben- dreht unser Weg wieder nach Norden und geht nun eher sanft weiter auf eine Art Hochebene bis wir schließlich den Furggen erreichen. Das ist kein Pass, sondern eine Art Wegekreuzung, die uns in vielen flotten Kehren hinab ins Rhonetal führt. Es ist soo einsam, dass selbst die Murmel kein Fluchtverhalten mehr zeigen.














Und wir treffen hier auf den stoneman
GLACIARA. Allerdings haben wir keine Zeit mehr, um uns um dessen Wegeverlauf zu kümmern. Etwas seltsam, dass er einmal zum Aletschgletscher hochführt und dann das Rhonetal querend irgendwie zum Furggen hoch....Aber wir fahren ja keine vorgegebenen routen nach, sondern folgen unserer Idee. Und die heisst heute um 18 Uhr: möglichst zügig ein Quartier finden...





Klar geht die Piste in einem Affenzahn bergab. Die Bremsen glühen. 





Auf der gegenüberliegenden Talseite im NW in den Abendwolken die Berge des morgigen Tages: Fiescheralp und Kühboden.





Allerdings haben wir nicht bedacht, dass wir -die bikeroute Richtung Fiesch nehmend- noch über die Hockmatta/steinmatta nochmals ca. 100 hm hoch müssen, um schließlich die Bintalstraße zu erreichen. Wunderschöne Schlucht, auch eine wunderschöne Brücke. Aber solche späten Einlagen voir dem Abendessen sind immer besonders hart. 





Schließlich finden wir ein wunderbares Hotel in Ernen und- haben wir uns verdient- nehmen gleich ein Bier mit zum Duschen....Davon gibts keine Bilder. das genießen wir!





Das war ein langer Tag und da gabs viel zu erzählen.


----------



## p100473 (11. Oktober 2018)

*Tag 9 Fiesch- Kühboden-Märjela- Aletsch- Bettmeralp- Mörel: 1.900 hm, 55 km, 6 h Fahrtzeit, Schieben ca. 1,5 h*
 Der geniale Tourentag schlechthin. Auf den spuren von stoneman, aber tour von red orbiter! Danke dir! Ein einmaliges Erlebnis in Europa. Um hier nicht wieder Diskussionen  aufzumachen, was man fahren darf und was nicht, möchte ich hier gar nicht näher auf die route eingehen, sondern nur die Bilder wirken lassen. Nur ganz kurz: nicht in der Urlaubszeit und nicht am Wochenende begehen und erst einsteigen wenn die Leute der letzten Gondel durch sind. Wir haben so in den 2 h Marschzeit nur 2 Leute getroffen.

Bei der Abfahrt nach Fiesch wird michel von einem Hund angefallen- ein Bluterguss über 3 Tage an der Pobacke. Auch das noch! Die Hundebesitzerin: "Das macht er sonst nie....!"

Fiesch/Kühboden 1.200 hm auf Forstweg, ca. 2,5 h. Oben Nieselregen. Ist der Gletscherblick schon gestorben? Es gäbe auch eine Seilbahn- aber nicht für uns.











Hoch zur Märjela, 2.360 m, dem Tunnel ziehen bedrohliche Wolken auf. was soll das geben?








Aber Glückspilze wie wir sind wird das Wetter nach der Tunneldurchfahrt/ Gletscherstube 2.400 m immer besser und wärmer!













Wir machen Brotzeit, bis die letzten Wanderer "durch sind" und lassen das "Weltnaturerbe" auf uns wirken.











An dem Sandgrus der Seitenmoräne ist deutlich erkennbar, wie hoch der Gletscher vor vielleicht 20 Jahren noch gewesen sein muss.


----------



## p100473 (13. Oktober 2018)

Und los gehts....





Gleissendes Licht berührt die riesige weisse Gletschermasse, die doch vor kurzer Zeit noch viel mächtiger war. Gerade mal 100 hm unter uns. Unzählige kleine Spalten geben der Eismasse ihre besondere Struktur. Der Blick schweift nach Norden zum Konkordiaplatz  und im Westen zum Aletschhorn 4.160 m. Ruhe....und doch wissen wir, dass er ständig in Bewegung ist, der Aletsch.


































Im weiteren Verlauf ist der Weg aufgrund einer Mure nochmals 250 hm umgeleitet bis zur Hohbalm, 2.500 m- meist Tragestrecke- unterhalb des Bettmerhorn.








Danach gehts endlich abwärts- vorbei an urigen zotteligen Bergschafen- zur Bettmeralp. 











Als wir überlegen, wie wir am sinnvollsten talwärts fahren sollen, treffen wir eine Gruppe biker, von denen uns einer ganz exklusiv den Einstieg in die Talabfahrt zeigt. Auf einer alpstraße düsen wir in rasantem Tempo die 1.200 hm hinunter nach Mörel.
Sicher gäbe es interessante trailabfahrten talwärts.Aber da es bereits 18 Uhr ist, blieb hierfür keine Zeit mehr. Man kann nicht alles haben. 
Im Gasthaus am Bahnhof finden wir eine super gediegene Unterkunft mit sehr gutem Abendessen und - was uns immer wichtig ist- Frühstück schon ab 7 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Oktober 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> Gleissendes Licht berührt die riesige weisse Gletschermasse, die doch vor kurzer Zeit noch viel mächtiger war. Gerade mal 100 hm unter uns. Unzählige kleine Spalten geben der Eismasse ihre besondere Struktur. Der Blick schweift nach Norden zum Konkordiaplatz und im Westen zum Aletschhorn 4.160 m. Ruhe....und doch wissen wir, dass er ständig in Bewegung ist, der Aletsch.


das ist ja schon richtig poetisch  sehr schöner Reisebericht wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (13. Oktober 2018)

das ist einfach eine einmalige Strecke- so nahe an einem Gletscher! So lange haben wir sie wohl nicht mehr!
Die Schweiz ist zwar ein bikeland. Aber auf den Strecken, die wir gewählt haben, triffst du praktisch keinen Menschen. Ich weiß nicht, warum. Wahrscheinlich weil sich keiner selbst eine route überlegen will. Immer nur nachfahren und dort, wo man mit der Seilbahn hochkommt. Kurz vor der Märjela kamen mal biker aus Richtung "Unters Taelli". wahrscheinlich war das der stoni. Muss mal die routenführung von @Isar nachschauen.


----------



## isartrails (13. Oktober 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> ... Um hier nicht wieder Diskussionen aufzumachen, was man fahren darf und was nicht, möchte ich hier gar nicht näher auf die route eingehen, sondern nur die Bilder wirken lassen.


Den kann ich mir leider nicht verkneifen: wer die Diskussionen nicht möchte, sollte nicht Verbotenes zeigen oder darüber berichten.
Du hast ja die freie Wahl. Zwingt dich weder einer, nicht erlaubte Wege zu fahren, noch darüber zu berichten...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Oktober 2018)

AMEN


----------



## p100473 (13. Oktober 2018)

@Isar: zu aller Beruhigung, das war der einzige Wegeteil, der evtl. Probleme bereiten könnte. Unsere Gegenmaßnahme: erst fahren bzw. laufen wenn keiner mehr unterwegs ist. Die Strecke ist übrigens auch in diversen bikebüchern beschrieben, z.B. Achim Zahn "50 besten bikespots in Europa" (o.ä.)
Auf den anderen Pässen/Wegen die noch kommen, triffst du keine anderen biker, verständlicherweise . Simplon höhenweg Tag 10 sind wir dann auch runter. Und passo Andolla, Tag 11 war eine heisse Nummer.....!


----------



## p100473 (20. Oktober 2018)

*Tag 10 Mörel- Rosswald- Bordelalpe- Simplonpass- Gondo -Zwischbergen    70 km, 2.600 hm, 8 h FZ, Schieben 2 h*

Kurioserweise ist der heutige Tag der mit den meisten hm, obwohl wir gar keinen hohen Pass bezwungen haben und die route immer so um die 2.000-er Grenze dahindümpelt. Aber das Auf und Ab machts eben.
Da wir die route über Gibidum- und Bistinepass kennen, wollen wir den Simplon-höhenweg probieren. 

Nach frühem Frühstück suchen wir in Brig die richtige Auffahrt ins Bergdorf Rosswald, 1850 m. Ein wunderschön gelegener ruhiger Urlaubsort mit Blick auf die Mischabelgruppe.




















Auf einem Höhenweg gelangen wir noch entspannt zu einer Alm







bevor dieser dann in den "Simplon-höhenweg" übergeht und es dann zur sache geht. In ständigem Auf und ab  geht dieser- wunderschön zu wandern- in jedes Tälchen, über wurzeln trageintensiv und anstrengend (ca. 2 h) bis zur Bortelalpe.



















Die neue Simplostrasse - ein wunderwerk des Strassenbaus- liegt tief unter uns.




Da es zwischenzeitlich bereits wieder 15 Uhr ist, merken wir, dass wir den weiteren Höhenweg bis zum Simplon und anschließend noch bis Zwischbergen nicht mehr schaffen. 
Also fahren wir ab und fahren ab ca 1.500 m bzw. der loc. Berisal auf der Simplostrasse. Oh je, welch ein Unterschied zur ruhigen Abgeschiedenheit in den Bergen! Schrecklicher Verkehr und viele LKWs. Obwohl es nur ca. 10 km sind, das würden wir nie mehr machen!

Bei der Abfahrt vom Simplon nehmen wir teils den Stockalperweg, teils Straße. Wir passieren die riesigen Klosteranlagen.







Und wir treffen in Simplon-dorf die Stockalperwanderer nach historischem Vorbild.







Ehrlichgesagt sind wir schon froh, auf unseren bikes unterwegs zu sein.

Flugs sind wir im Grenzort Gondo.




Von dort haben wir allerdings noch harte 600 hm - abends um 18 Uhr- bis Zwischbergen. Dort wo die Schweiz endet!
Ich kann nur sagen: ein geniales Tal, eine geniale Unterkunft, ein super netter Gastwirt- leider hört er dieses Jahr auf!
Und super Essen! So lieben wir es. Es gibt wenig biker hier, weil es für biker im Prinzip keinen Weg mehr gibt. Der Talschluss ist vergletschert: Zwischbergengletscher, Tälligletscher, Weissmies, lauter Berge zwischen 3.500-4.000 m. Wir wollen morgen nach Villadossola. Welche route uns ein Schweizer auf der Hütte "eingeredet" hat, erfahrt ihr demnächst.


----------



## p100473 (27. Oktober 2018)

*Tag 11 Zwischbergen- passo Andolla, 2.400 m- Lago di cavalli- Villadossola    50 km, 1400 hm, 7 h Fahrtzeit, Schieben ca. 4 h*

Früher Aufbruch von der wunderschönen Unterkunft in Zwischbergen.








Wie gesagt der erfahrene Schweizer Bergwanderer hatte uns den passo Andolla empfohlen. Ursprünglich wollten wir den Doppelpass pso Monscera/pso Fornalino gehen. Nach einem Blick auf die Karte lassen wir uns überzeugen, da der Andolla  eben nur 1 Pass ist, entsprechend weniger hm.
Sehr interessant wäre evtl. noch der Gletscherweg über die Almagellhütte nach Saas -almagell! Aber lassen wir die Spekulationen.
Auf geht es fahrend in ein wunderschönes Hochtal.













Ab ca. 1.800 m quert der Weg bzw. zugewachsene Pfad in den östlichen Hang  und wird nun ziemlich beschwerlich. Teils geht es durch zugewachsene Hochstauden, dann wieder steil empor durch kaminartige Felsdurchbrüche bis wir ein kleines Plateau erreichen.














Ab hier können wir die Pfadspur bis zum Pass in etwa erahnen. Die letzten 300 hm bis zum Übergang in 2.400 m sind brutal steil und am Rande des Möglichen. Klar dass man hierüber nichts in bikeforen findet.
Endlich erreichen wir den Übergang und genießen kurz die herrliche Aussicht nach Italien, zur Andollahütte und zum lago di cavalli.













Über den Abstieg sage ich mal nicht so viel : Pso Andolla/lago cavalli, 1.500 m - fahrbar ca. 30 min am See! Es isdt halt alles ziemlich verblockt.










Warum macht man das? Weil es eine Alternative zu den bekannten Wegen ist und es ist die Neugier zu sehen, ob man auch mit bike drüberkommt. Schlussfolgerung : machbar, aber nicht so zu empfehlen.

Andollahütte ist übrigens wunderschön. Weiter unten sehen wir auch den Weg, der vom Fornalinpass gekommen wäre. Wahrscheinlich ähnliche Anforderungen.


----------



## p100473 (27. Oktober 2018)

Noch zur Andollahütte:








Ebenso schön ist der lago di cavalli, wo unser Fußmarsch wieder endet.










Nach kurzem Kaffee-stopp geht es nun in zahlreichen Kehren und schließlich oberhalb der Schlucht des torrente di ovesca mehr als 1.000 hm hinab nach Villadossola, 300 m , wo wir im Hotel Central rel. gut und preisgünstig den ereignisreichen  Tag beschließen.







Phantastisch finde ich immer wieder die unzähligen, unberührten, tiefen Schluchten, die wir auf unserer Fahrt angetroffen haben. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass hier sehr viele Menschen ihre Füße hinsetzen . Klar gibts bei uns auch Schluchten. Aber da führen Wanderwege hinab und hindurch. Aber das interessiert in der Weite des Landes hier kaum jemand.


----------



## p100473 (30. Oktober 2018)

*Tag 12 Villadossola- corte d´ariola- st maria del maggiore   40 km, 1.500 hm, 4 h Fahrtzeit, Schieben 0 !!*

Dieser Tag ist ein Regenerationstag. Nicht weil wir so müde wären, sondern weil der kommende Tag 13 über den pso Fontanalba nochmals sehr lange ist und sich die route nicht anders zuschneiden liess. Deshalb dieser - für Uneingeweihte- merkwürdig erscheinende "Kringel" über das Almgebiet "Corte ariola". Wir können ja nicht einfach im Tal entlangradeln, sondern ein Berg muss schließlich dabei sein. 

Frühstück nehmen wir um 7 Uhr mit den Bauarbeitern ein, die ebenfalls in unserem Hotel nächtigen. 

Im Tal des weit aufgefächerten Flusses Toce geht es über Domodossola und schließlich bis Masera, wo eine Bergstraße über 1.000 hm hinaufführt in das Almgebiet der "Corte ariola", 1.500 m.





Sehr schöne ruhige Auffahrt über das Ausflugsgebiet am lago Avonso und immer höher bis wir nach mehr als 2 h den Höhenpunkt in ca. 1.500 m erreichen.













Nach einer ausgiebigen Pause- heute haben wir schließlich mal Zeit- schauen wir den Schafen zu, die immer mal wieder um uns herumturnen.

Die Abfahrt gestaltet sich sehr kurzweilig, denn wir finden einen äusserst schönen flowigen trail, der uns richtig Spaß macht!
Geile sache.













Und der trail ist auch noch super gut unterhalten!








Kurz vor Santa maria erwischt uns dann doch noch ein nachmittäglicher Regenguss, der allerdings nur 30 min andauert.





Santa maria del maggiore ist ein nettes kleines Touristenstädtchen mit schöner Innenstadt, Cafes und einer Eisdiele. 
Wir nutzen die freie Zeit zum "Flanieren".







Unser Hotel ist eine gediegene Unterkunft im englisch-klassizistischen Stil mit Gästen, die erstaunlicherweise noch etwas älter sind als wir. 
Excellentes Abendessen, vor allem eine unendlich Menge an antipasti in jeglichen Variationen, die alleine schon für ein Essen gereicht hätten.


----------



## p100473 (3. November 2018)

Hat jemand noch Vorschläge für Passübergänge, die wir in dem Gebiet noch nicht gefahren sind? Wir schauen gerade, ob man daraus noch eine Tour "Tessin 3" basteln könnte. Ich baue da auch auf Alfio Cerini (mtb-extreme). Auf seiner homepage sind spannende Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (3. November 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch Vorschläge für Passübergänge, die wir in dem Gebiet noch nicht gefahren sind? Wir schauen gerade, ob man daraus noch eine Tour "Tessin 3" basteln könnte. Ich baue da auch auf Alfio Cerini (mtb-extreme). Auf seiner homepage sind spannende Sachen.



Definiere "gefahren".... Es gibt dort einige Sachen,die mit Sicherheit noch nie einen Reifen gesehen haben....höchstens mal einen (meinen.....)  Solche Routen beinhalten aber oft S4/G4-5 Stellen.....sprich ganz heikle Stellen,auf denen ich mit nicht viel anderen Leuten unterwegs sein wollte.


----------



## p100473 (3. November 2018)

Was gibts da zu definieren? Du weisst doch aus den Berichten, dass "befahren" für mich gleichbedeutend ist mit begangen/überstiegen etc. halt Pässe, über die man mit einem bike auf dem Rucksack drüberkommt. Es soll kein Klettersteig sein und auch keine Stellen, auf denen man Steigeisen/Seil/Pickel braucht. Sehr viel schwieriger als "Passo Andolla" oder "giumelia/piatti/areunapass" sollte es nicht sein. Wenn ich an einem 8 h Tag 6 h laufe ist das für mich die Grenze. 
Ob das in euren biker-kategorien S4/S5 ist, ist mir ziemlich egal, da ich auf einer 2 Wochen tour so etwas eh nur laufe.

Also wenn du Lust hast, gib ein paar infos weiter. Es genügt mir der Name des Passes und ein grober Anhaltspunkt wie Talort oder Übergang von ....nach....

Wenn man sich in einer Gegend ein wenig auskennt, finde ich es immer spannend zu erfahren, was noch so geht.

Kennst du "Monscera/Fornalino" also Übergang von Zwischbergen rüber zum lago di cavalli?


----------



## p100473 (4. November 2018)

*

*


----------



## p100473 (4. November 2018)

*Tag 13 St maria maggiore - Passo Fontanalba, 2.024 m- bagni craveggia- Spruga - Locarno    75 km, 1.700 hm, 7 h , Schieben ca. 3 h*

Einer meiner Lieblingstage auf der Tour. Ein wunderschöner Pass, einsame Landschaft, das alte Römerbad "bagni craveggia", die Besonderheit des italienisch/schweizer Grenzgebietes.
Der Regen des gestrigen Tages hat die Wolken weggepustet und bei wunderbar kalter Morgenstimmung erklimmen wir die 20% Dorfstraße von St. Maria, dann weiter mit angenehmerer Steigung bis zum GH Avorgno









Bei der Aufschrift "camere" stellen wir fest, dass es besser gewesen wäre, gestern hier zu übernachten- jedenfalls uriger wäre es gewesen.

Nach einem kleinen steilen Stich auf Teer endet der Fahrtweg und es geht auf einen wunderschönen Wanderweg entlang des Rio Verzasco die ca. 800 hm hinauf zur Passhöhe. Das Besondere an dem Weg ist, dass er praktisch durchgehend mit Steinplatten befestigt ist. Die sind so wunderbar eingepasst als wären sie einzeln eingemessen. Unglaubliche Arbeit!










Über mehrere Almen geht es bis auf ein kleines Plateau mit Kappelle kurz unterhalb des Passdurchstieges.



























Einen markanten plattenartigen Felsen hatte man schon unten vom Tal aus gesehen.




Jetzt stellen wir fest, dass unser Pass kurz unterhalb es Felsens durchgeht.





Bald ist die Passhöhe erreicht und es geht auf der anderen Seite zunächst in ein weites Almgebiet, bevor sich der Weg in einer Schlucht mit dichtem Lärchenwald verliert.


----------



## p100473 (13. November 2018)

@IBEX73 : gibts von dir noch ein paar nette Vorschläge für Passübergänge/Gipfel im Tessin?


----------



## kurt1 (14. November 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch Vorschläge für Passübergänge, die wir in dem Gebiet noch nicht gefahren sind? Wir schauen gerade, ob man daraus noch eine Tour "Tessin 3" basteln könnte. Ich baue da auch auf Alfio Cerini (mtb-extreme). Auf seiner homepage sind spannende Sachen.


Im Süden von Tessin gibt es noch schöne Pässs: Passo s jorio, bocchetta di  sommafiume, San Lucio, motto Della croce, Tamaro. Dann ist die Runde um das Monte Rosa nicht weit. 
Warst du schon in der Gegend um Livigno?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (14. November 2018)

Danke für die Vorschläge, aber alle pässe am Comer See sind wir schon gefahren. Monte Rosa mit Varianten ebenfalls. Livigno ist mir zu touristisch. Aber Pässe aussen rum kenne ich.
Müssten schon etwas ungewöhnlichere Vorschläge sein.


----------



## kurt1 (14. November 2018)

Ich bin dieses Jahr über den Passo Cristallina. Von bignasco über Passo del Narret, Cristallina und zurück .


----------



## p100473 (15. November 2018)

cristallino und pso naret sind Klassiker. von Cristallino-hütte schöner Ausblick auf den dahinschwindenden basodino-gletscher- siehe Bericht weiter oben aus 2017.










pso Naret bekannt von früher....


----------



## kurt1 (15. November 2018)

Schöne Bilder. Auf dem Basodino war ich auch schon, aber ohne Mtb. Bist du von Bosco Gurin schon nach 
Italen oder über den Passo Della Fria?


----------



## p100473 (15. November 2018)

Ich kenne den Übergang nicht. Mein Freund ist natürlich schon über* Guriner Furka+ Henda Furggu*. Das war nach seinen Worten ziemlich schiebeintensiv und---er hatte Regen.

*Passo de la Fria* waren wir noch nicht. Welche Anforderungen? Schiebe-/Tragezeit? *Passo del Forcola*, kennst du auch? und wie ist der *Medola, 2.957 m* am Basodino?


----------



## kurt1 (16. November 2018)

Die Pässe habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht.
Den Passo Della Fria mit seinem Tunnel wollte ich schon öfters in Angriff nehmen, hat aber nie geklappt.
Im Internet findet man aber ein Paar Infos,
Hast du die kleine Ortler Umrundung mit der Fürkele Scharte gemacht?


----------



## p100473 (16. November 2018)

*Fürkele Scharte* sind wir noch nicht, liegt etwas abseits. Welche route meinst du mit "kleine Ortlerumrundung"? 

Dafür sind wir mal über den *colle Caro*. Ist ja auch einer der hohen Pässe, der "Unbezwingbare".... na ja nicht ganz. Würde ich aber nur bei gutem Wetter angehen. Ist schon ein ziemliches Gehatsche. Und immer der Gedanke, dass du doch etwas Falsches machst und dich ein Ranger anhält.


----------



## kurt1 (17. November 2018)

Die kleine Runde war bei mir:
Start in Gomagoi, dann Madritschjoch, zufallhütte, Fürkele Pass, forcellina di Montozzo, (Passo del Graole, den würde ich beim nächsten Mal mit einplanen) 
Gavia Pass, Passo zebru, (Passo Ables, den würde ich beim nächsten Mal mit einplanen), 
Ab hier gibt es es viele Wege zurück 
Ich bin damals über passo Pedenolo aus Stilfserjoch, drei Sprachen spitze , zurück über Forcola zu den Seen Cancano und Val Mora. 
Ich würde beim nächsten Mal den Piz Umbrail  mit einplanen.


----------



## kurt1 (17. November 2018)

Wo ist der *colle Caro? *


----------



## p100473 (17. November 2018)

passo graole und passo ables (+ Fürkelescharte) kenne ich nicht, muss ich mal auf der Karte suchen. Rest sind wir schon gefahren. 

der *colle del carro* ist der direkte Übergang vom Aostatal ins Arctal in Frankreich. Wir sind seinerzeit in gegengesetzter Richtung von Bonneval sur Arc, 1785 m über den carro, 3146 m bis zur Chivasso -Hütte am Col de Nivolet. Für die läppischen 40 km haben wir ca. 9 h gebraucht mit kleiner Pause am Gipfel. Hier beschrieben ich  glaube unter "Westalpen-TOPS, 2015". Schiebe-Tragedauer ca. 5-6 h. Es gibt 2 drahtseilversicherte Kletterstellen. Wenn ich es nochmals machen würde, würde ich mir eine Vorrichtung für den Rucksack besorgen, damit ich beide Hände frei hätte. Teil der diritissima "Martigny-Nizza".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (18. November 2018)

In Youtube habe ich ein gutes Video hierzu gefunden 




Habt ihr auch so kämpfen müssen
Den Turlo Pass und Theodul pass bei der Monte Rosa Umrundung hast du dann bestimmt auch gemacht. Ich habe die Runde damals über den colle superior delle cime biance abgekürzt und hab somit nur noch 500 hm zum Theodulpass gehabt.


----------



## p100473 (18. November 2018)

wir sind ja damals in gegengesetzter Richtung, also die Kletterstellen runter. da kannst du dir die bikes zureichen und musst nur auf einen sicheren Standplatz achten. Und wir hatten bomben-Wetter! Unter manchen bikern scheint es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen zu haben, dass man sich bei manchen Unternehmungen besser festes Schuhwerk zulegen sollte....





das war die Seilstelle oben am carro.




einer der wenigen Fahrtstrecken in der Abfahrt carro/lago serru




das gipfelplateu und der Abstieg im großen Moränenfeld....man kommt sich ziemlich verloren vor...







gigantischer Ausblick!


----------



## kurt1 (18. November 2018)

Wo seid ihr sonst noch gewesen bei dieser Tour ? 
Gibt es gute Strecken in Frankreich zwischen den vielen Skigebieten wie val d iser und trois Valle?
Im Netz habe ich nichts gefunden


----------



## p100473 (18. November 2018)

die tour mit carro ist hier unter "Westalpen-tops" beschrieben: Aosta/finestre de camporcher/col lauris/Mt Soglio/col de la rousse/pso roux/colle gianna/colle giulian/pso Longia/col clapier/carro/pso Lauson/Aosta   12 Tage. 
Wir waren meist in Italien unterwegs, da Frankreich mit den Nationalparken/Fahrverbot immer problematisch ist.
Frankreich sind wir die "chemins de soleil" Genfer See-Nizza gefahren- aber das ist ja eher Mittelgebirge, aber sehr schön, zumindest der Teil im "Vercors" und "Sisteron-Nizza".

Für 2019 mache ich mit einer Gruppe eine "rel. einfache" Wochentour in Frankreich: von Sambuco/Piemont/col de larche/Ubaye tal/Col de bas/Seyne les lalpes/über die terres noires nach Digne/St. Andre les alpes/mont St michel/ lacs des lignin/col Allos/Barcelonette/ zurück Sambuco.


----------



## on any sunday (18. November 2018)

Links einfügen für Dummies. Kopiere die Adresse des Berichtes Westalpen-tops aus dem Adressfeld deines Browsers, klicke das Link/Kettensymbol in der Antwort an, füge die Adresse in das Feld ein, fertig. Sieht dann so aus.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpen-tops-aosta-paradiso-monviso.764259/


----------



## isartrails (18. November 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Links einfügen für Dummies. Kopiere die Adresse des Berichtes Westalpen-tops aus dem Adressfeld deines Browsers, klicke das Link/Kettensymbol in der Antwort an, füge die Adresse in das Feld ein, fertig.


Genau, bitte etwas detaillierter.
Mir geh es zudem noch so, dass ich mit den Beschreibungen ohne eine detaillierte Karte im Grunde nicht viel anfangen kann. Das ist fast wie Prosa in Sanskrit. Nett zu lesen, aber man versteht nix.
Für mich bekommt eine Beschreibung erst mit Höhenlinien, Steigungsgraden auf der Karte, Schummerung, Distanzverhältnissen eine wahrnehmbare Bedeutung.
Schön wär auch ein Link zu einem Track und wenn es nur ein einer mit den nötigsten Waypoints ist. Ich erwarte nicht die bis ins letzte ausgearbeitete Route. 
Das kann ich dann, wenn ich es denn wirklich will, selber.


----------



## McNulty (5. Februar 2021)

Lieber @p100473 die routinemässe Überprüfung ihres Reiseberichtes hat ergeben, das scheinbar am Ende der Bericht nicht ordnungsgemäß abgeschlosseben wurde. Es scheinen die Abschlussetappen nach Locarno zu fehlen.

Bitte ergänzen Sie die Angaben umgehend.

Gez. Sonderdezenat Qualität und Vollständigkeit.

...oder war da Schluss?


----------



## p100473 (5. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Es scheinen die Abschlussetappen nach Locarno zu fehlen.


Du bist wirklich ein aufmerksamer "Mitdenker".
Was fehlt sind die Tage 14+ 15, also von Locarno über die "bocchetta sommafiume" an den Comer See und über den "Tracciolino" zurück nach Chiavenna.
Das ist jetzt so interessant nicht mehr.
"Tracciolino" kennt ja jeder, nehme ich an. Die Fahrt in das Bergdorf Codera ist natürlich schon ein absolutes Erlebnis.... Ebenso die schöne Unterkunft, die wir das folgende Jahr nochmals genießen konnten.
Spannend war natürlich die Story mit dem Enduro Fahrer an der bocchetta sommafiume. Und dieser Passübergang ist auch eine Sache für sich und passt in den Gesamtkontext der Tour, also ich meine "jeden Tag ein Erlebnis, das  sonst keiner hat".....
Irgendwie bin ich durch die Diskussionen nach Tag 13 wohl von der Story abgekommen.... und hatte dann keine Lust mehr.

Aber das hat nichts mit deiner Tourenplanung zu tun bzw. der "Pathnaul Scharte" - die ist ja in Tessin 1, 2017.

Und langweilen wollen wir ja niemand!


----------



## McNulty (6. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Pathnaul Scharte"



Schon erledigt. Passt nicht so gut in den Kontext. Weil ich da schon nach Norden will.

Um des mit den Worten von Doc Brown zu sagen: Marty, er geht um die Rückweg!!
Grob: Entweder Visp Comersee oder Visp Andermatt.

Coronahobby: Kartenlesen statt Bücherlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (6. Februar 2021)

Na ja, *Pathnaul scharte* würde ich wohl auch nicht zum zweiten Mal fahren,
äähm....gehen.
Nach dem Motto: der schönste Weg ist dort, wo wir niemand anders treffen.... Den Aufstieg fand ich gut machbar. Aber der erste Teil vom Abstieg über das rutschige Geröllfeld und die steilen Matten.....juuh. Das gab Muskelkater und der ist ja beim biken selten.
Lukas kannte den Weg auch nicht. Sein CH local meinte: schwierig aber machbar. Deshalb haben wir den reingenommen.


----------



## McNulty (7. Februar 2021)

Langsam komme ich mir hier im Forum sehr einsam vor.
Ich stelle meine Fragen mal hier, weil es von der Strecke gut passt und viele Teilstücke enthält die @p100473 mit seiner Crew schon gefahren ist. Nachdem ich die Kringel, Loops, Kreise erstmal entwirrt hatte. ..

Also: *Vom Simplon nach Innerferrera bei Splüge*n (ich habe hier den Entwurf mal angehängt damit man sich besser orientieren kann). Im Prinzip immer von Westen noch Osten, manchmal von Süden nach Norden.

Legal disclaimer: Ja, es ist viel nicht alles fahrbar, das sind nur die Sektionen nicht die Etappen.

Teilstücke und Gedanken die ich mir mache/ FRagen
1) Simplon - Mäderlicke - Binn
*Salfischpass von West nach Ost*;  Ist ja falsch rum, trotzdem oder ganz runter bis Brig und wieder hoch nach Binn?
2) Binn - Albrunpass - Scatta Minoia - Passo del Nefelgui - Val Bedretto
Nefelgui hat schon ein oder zwei Biker gesehen. Danach *Griespass und Cornopass von Süden* nach Norden *oder lieber am Lago Toggio vorbei über den Passo San Giovanni?*
3) Val Bedretto - Olivone
Hier bin ich wir am unschlüssigsten
*Nordvariante* Passo Naret - Lago Sambuco - Fusio - Passo Campolungo - Faido - Bassa di Nara Olivone
*Südvariante1*: Ariolo - Lago Ritome - Passo Sole - Croce Portera - Anveuda - Cantonill - Campo Blenio
(Variante von @RedOrbiter
*Südvariante2*: Lago Rito Passo Dell'Uomo - Lukmanier - Passo di Grana Negra - Campo Blenio
4)  Campo Blenio - Capanna Scaletta - Passo della Greina - Pass Diesrut (Beachtung des Fahrverbotes) - Vrin
5) Vrin - Duvin - Güner Lückli - Safin Platz (oben vorbei) - Turrahus - Saqfierberg Splügen
6) Splügen - Splügenpass - Suretta - Pass da Niemet - Innerferrera
(in welche Tichtung es von da weitergeht)

Also gerade bei 3, Was würdet ihr machen? Meine Entscheidungskriterien wären hochalpines Feeling und runterfahren ist besser als runterschieben.

Gries oder Giovanni

Salfisch in der Richtung eher nicht?

Angehängt der Entwurf...


----------



## Ventoux. (8. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Salfischpass von West nach Ost


Ist überhaupt nicht falsch, macht auch Sinn, bin es die letzten paar Jahre zweimal gefahren. Nach dem Saflisch aber rüber aufs Breithorn und die Abfahrt über die Saflischmatta.



McNulty schrieb:


> Binn - Albrunpass - Scatta Minoia - Passo del Nefelgui - Val Bedretto


Hab ich letztes Jahr auf meiner 3-Tagestour gemacht (ohne Nefelgiu). Viel laufen (rauf und runter) aber landschaftlich der Hammer.



McNulty schrieb:


> *Griespass und Cornopass von Süden* nach Norden *oder lieber am Lago Toggio vorbei über den Passo San Giovanni?*


Griespass-Corno hast Du halt einiges zu schieben auf den Griesspass. Über den San Giacomo ist alles fahrbar.


----------



## McNulty (8. Februar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Hab ich letztes Jahr auf meiner 3-Tagestour gemacht (ohne Nefelgiu).


Danke für den Input - Top Bericht - der richtige Blog zu richtigen Zeit....


----------



## isartrails (8. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Angehängt der Entwurf...


Hey, gewöhnt euch doch mal an, eure planerischen Ergüsse auf BRouter (oder sonstwo) zu verlinken.
Dann muss man sich den Quark nicht jedesmal erst runterladen, wo er die Festplatte vermüllt.

Das gilt ganz besonders für Experten, deren Vorlagen für 0,00001 Nanoprozent der Biker von nachvollziehbarem Interesse ist. 
How, ich habe gesprochen.  
Hugh, und wech...


----------



## p100473 (8. Februar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das gilt ganz besonders für Experten, deren Vorlagen für 0,00001 Nanoprozent der Biker von nachvollziehbarem Interesse ist.


Aber auch unter den 0,00...% dieser Biker scheint es einige zu geben, die wissen wovon sie reden. Wenn von @McNulty etwas kommt, ist das für mich immer nachvollziehbar und vor allem spannend!
 Die 99,... % der restlichen biker nehmen solche Touren eh nicht in Angriff....
Das war jetzt aber nur als spaßige Randbemerkung gemeint und bitte kein Einstieg in eine "Grundsatzdiskussion"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (8. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> und vor allem spannend


für dich nicht mehr. Du hast da ja schon jeden Felsen be-rad-wandert 

@isartrails : Huschhusch, ab ins Fremdenverkehrsamt-gesponserte Forum


----------



## isartrails (8. Februar 2021)

Ich kann auch sinnvoll:


über Lago Naret und Sambuco würde ich nicht nach Fusio, da las sich schon in den Beschreibungen von p100473 nach Höchststrafe, vor allem beim anschließenden Übergang über Passo Campolungo und Vanit. Ich würde da lieber hoch über Airolo entlangflanken.
auch den Übergang Faido - Pizzo di Nara nach Blenio würde ich mir nicht antun wollen. Da gibt's deutlich Entspannteres von Airolo über den Lago di Ritom und Passo delle Columbe oder Passo Sole nach Olivone.
die Greina-Hochebene Passo Diesrut ist für Biker verboten. Das weißt du wahrscheinlich. Was meinen eigentlich die Schweizer hier im Forum dazu? Wundert mich, dass das keiner anspricht.
Val Lumnezia, Valser Tal, Safier Tal: warum über das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit unfahrbare Güner Luckli nach Safien, wenn es mit dem Tomülpass einen Klassiker in unmittelbarer Nähe gibt? Ist dir wahrscheinlich zu einfach oder zu viel fahrbar...?
über den Safierberg bin ich schon. Ab Ende Fahrstraße (ein Stück weit hinter dem Turrahus) bis zum Pass hoch Schieben. Runter geht ganz gut (in meiner Erinnerung). Nochmal würde ich es allerdings nicht machen wollen. War doch ziemlich lang da rauf.
Splügenpass: rauf auf der alten Römerstraße Via Spluga geht ab den Straßenkehren (1850m) nichts mehr. Da ist es gescheiter, man nimmt die Straße. Abwärts geht bis zum Lago di Montespluga ganz gut, wenig Stellen zum Absteigen. Westlich des Sees ein paar Schiebestücke, östlich die Straße. Auf den Andossi-Bergrücken würde ich nicht deinem Track folgen (bin ich schon runter), sondern von Stuetta rauf (ist entspannter und schöner zum Schauen).
den Andossi-Kessel ab Steinbruch (das ist der Halbkreis Richtung Rifugio Bertacchi) wirst du weitgehend schieben, schmal, teils ausgesetzt. Wenn dir da, wie mir, ein Esel auf dem Weg begegnet: der hat Vorrecht, weil wohnt dort. Ausweichen geht nur über die Latschen. Und er weicht nicht aus.
Rifugio Bertacchi, Passo Niemet (oder Emet): Sehr schöne Erinnerung an gute Nudeln in der Hütte, Aufstieg zum Pass unschwierig, kurze fahrbare Passagen inklusive. Abstieg vom Pass nach Norden relativ viel unfahrbar! Ich bin das zweimal in Gegenrichtung rauf und das war jedesmal über eine Stunde schieben/tragen (von Ende Forstweg).


----------



## isartrails (8. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> war jetzt aber nur als spaßige Randbemerkung gemeint


Meins auch. 
Aber den Hinweis, dass man seine Planungen besser per Online-Link verfügbar macht, anstatt ein File hier hochzuladen, halte ich aufrecht.
Ist einfach umständlich.
Ein Link ist immer und von überall konsultierbar. 
Ein File musst du (egal wo du dich gerade befindest und an welchem Gerät oder welcher App du es anschauen möchtest) immer erst real runterladen, sonst geht gar nichts.

Und gerade Leute, die viel planen, und jeden Stein dreimal umdrehen, bevor sie dran vorbei Tragen, Schieben oder Fahren, könnten sich das doch mal angewöhnen.


----------



## McNulty (8. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank für den Input.


isartrails schrieb:


> über Lago Naret und Sambuco würde ich nicht nach Fusio,


Bis dahin ist es der normale A. Zahn Übergang, aber hast recht mit den Zweifeln, besonders mit den zwei Übergängen danach





isartrails schrieb:


> die Greina-Hochebene Passo Diesrut


Ja, ist verboten. Aber schieben oder tragen sollte erlaubt sein. 





isartrails schrieb:


> warum über das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit unfahrbare Güner Luckli nach Safien, wenn es mit dem Tomülpass einen Klassiker in unmittelbarer Nähe gibt?


West Ost ist der Tomül doch auch hochtragen und runter Forstweg, oder?


----------



## McNulty (8. Februar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ein Link ist immer und von überall konsultierbar.


Geht der Link?









						Simplon - Innerferrera
					






					www.alpenvereinaktiv.com
				




Offtopic:

Schweizplanung mache ich auf Alpenvereinaktiv weil es da die guten Swiss-Topo Karten gibt.
Leider ist die App selber ein rechter Schei***.

Öffentlich machen geht nur, wenn diverse tolle Sachen ausgefüllt sind.
"Teilen mit Freunden" (produziert den Geheimlink oben) gibt es nur am Laptop....

Und falls jemand doch den Track runterladen will, muss man sich registieren - und ich wollte die 0,00015 Interessierten die den Track auch runterladen wollen nicht zur Registrierung zwingen.

Aber ich sehe du bist Generation Laptop, da ist angehängtes File echt anstrengender. Generation Android: Einfach anklicken, öffenen und einmal im Jahr Downloadordner leeren


----------



## cschaeff (8. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> West Ost ist der Tomül doch auch hochtragen und runter Forstweg, oder?


Von Vals rauf geht ein Ziehweg auf 1.900 m, der war aus der Erinnerung nicht so brutal steil, also fahrbar.
Vor der Alp Tomül hat es noch mal eine flache Passage am Bach entlang, da kannst du auch einiges fahren. Vom Pass runter zum Turrahus ist dann natürlich nix mit trail. 

Wäre aber eine super Gravel-Abfahrt  

Hinterm Turrahus auf 1A-Doppelspur-Betonpiste





Weiter oben dann schottriger Karrenweg





Panorama und Blümchen





Alp Tomül





Blick Richtung Westen





bisserl stufig...





...und auch immer wieder flach S0/S1





Blick ins Val Lumnezia und dahinter dann der Vorderrhein





Sehr schick da oben...





...und witzige Dächer in Vals


----------



## McNulty (8. Februar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit unfahrbare Güner Luckli nach Safien


Lt. Klemens geht so:
"bis zur Alp Gretg auf 1900m oberhalb Duvin war alles gut fahrbar. Doch dann mussten wir infolge der Steilheit oder der nicht überall guten Wegqualität etwa eine Stunde laufen. Um 17.30uhr waren wir dann oben und machte eine kurze Pause ..... Die Anfahrt vom Güner Lückli war im oberen Teil anspruchsvoll aber fast komplett fahrbar.



			Biketour Chur- Alp Mora- Güner Lückli- Safierberg- San Bernadino-  Bellinzona


----------



## IBEX73 (8. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Geht der Link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mir deine Karte grad angeschaut....hmmm,da hast ordentlich was vor.Der Start ist interessant,ich fahre definitiv lieber die Mäderlicke zum Simplon runter,sehr geiler S3 Techflow über einen genialen Gletscherschliff,als den "Schotterweg" nach Rothwald….aber da scheiden sich die Geister.
Falls du noch ein paar Gipfeli am Rand mitnehmen wölltest,schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## isartrails (8. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Geht der Link?


Ja.


McNulty schrieb:


> ... ich sehe du bist Generation Laptop,


Ich bin noch von der ganz alten Schule, Generation Hirn-benutzen und selber-denken. Mein Mobiltelefon benutze ich tatsächlich noch zum Telefonieren.


McNulty schrieb:


> Generation Android: Einfach anklicken, öffenen und einmal im Jahr Downloadordner leeren


Danke. Und bei der nächsten Generation geschieht das "Ordner-leeren" einschließlich "einmal Gehirnwäsche bitte" dann gleich zentral vom Großen Bruder. - Bitte, lass dich nicht aufhalten.
_frotzel frotzel_


----------



## p100473 (10. Februar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> über Lago Naret und Sambuco würde ich nicht nach Fusio, da las sich schon in den Beschreibungen von p100473 nach Höchststrafe, vor allem beim anschließenden Übergang über Passo Campolungo und Vanit. Ich würde da lieber hoch über Airolo entlangflanken.
> auch den Übergang Faido - Pizzo di Nara nach Blenio würde ich mir nicht antun wollen. Da gibt's deutlich Entspannteres von Airolo über den Lago di Ritom und Passo delle Columbe oder Passo Sole nach Olivone.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was an den wunderschönen Pässen Campolungo, 2.318 m und bassa di nara, 2.123 m       die ja aus der Diskussion hier im Forum kamen, die "Höchststrafe" sein soll. Wer das nachlesen will, 
bitte S. 2. Tag 11. Es bleibt festzuhalten: das ist ein praktikabler Übergang von Fusio/campolungo/Faido/Olivone - machbar in beide Richtungen.
Außerdem kann man diesen Übergang ja aufteilen.
Es ging bei dieser Tour nicht darum, den einfachsten Übergang von A nach B zu finden- der ist natürlich Olivone/Passo del sole/Lago Ritom/Airolo. Aber den kannten wir ja bereits.

Wenn "Höchststrafe" dann die Übergänge aus dem Ticino Tal/Malvaglia über den Giumela Pass ins val Calanca und dann insbesondere noch der Passo Passit (schlappe 2.000 m, aber....) zum Bernardino.
Wenn man das vermeiden möchte, muss man eben den langen Radweg über Roveredo nehmen. Irgendwie mussten wir ja wieder nach Splügen zurück!
Aber das hatte ich klar gesagt, dass ich das keinem empfehlen würde und ich habe bislang auch kein feedback erhalten, dass einer das machen will....ohne "Gondel"....

SG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (11. Februar 2021)

Ich finde den Ansatz der Tour toll. Einfach die Übergänge ausprobieren wo man noch nicht war. 

"Lass uns den nehmen, bei dem anderen war ich schon"

Meine Überlegung: im Norden bin ich ein wenig flexibler, es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten direkt nach Campo Blenio zu kommen und von da evt ins Rheintal ODER wieder nach Süden.
Aber mein Hauptgedanke
Man könnte auch alpin über den Passo Bornengo nach Andermatt und dann per Radweg zum Vierwaldstädtersee falls da das Auto steht 🙄😎


----------



## p100473 (11. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Man könnte auch alpin über den Passo Bornengo nach Andermatt


Den kenne ich nicht. Sieht aber auf der singletrail map interessant aus. Ich war mal auf der Vermighelhütte.
Das Stück vom Maighelspass, 2.420 m runter zur Vermighelhütte dürfte zum Schieben sein.
Dann runter nach Andermatt ist dann nur noch breite Rollpiste.... wunderschöner Talkessel.

SG


----------



## McNulty (12. Februar 2021)

Stunzi war da halb bei der Snake, aber danach nicht zur Hütte sondern nach Westen ins Tal


----------



## Ventoux. (12. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Das Stück vom Maighelspass, 2.420 m runter zur Vermighelhütte dürfte zum Schieben sein.


Wir sind da mal runter, technisch aber alles fahrbar, S2 - S3


----------



## p100473 (12. Februar 2021)

Ob man vom Gotthard über den Lago di Sella und den Sellapass, 2.701 m zur Vermighelhütte und dann nach Andermatt runterkommt, weiß ich nicht. Das ist in meiner Karte nur als Steig eingezeichnet, also wahrscheinlich nur Gelände zum Schieben.....


----------



## Ventoux. (13. Februar 2021)

Auch darüber gibts einen Bericht in meinem Blog, war nun nicht der Burner, aber hatte auch viel Schnee.








						Gotthard - Sellapass - Giübin
					

Entspanntes Wochenende in Andermatt mit kleiner Wiedereinstiegstour.



					www.ventouxblog.ch


----------



## Ventoux. (13. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Ob man vom Gotthard über den Lago di Sella und den Sellapass, 2.701 m zur Vermighelhütte und dann nach Andermatt runterkommt, weiß ich nicht. Das ist in meiner Karte nur als Steig eingezeichnet, also wahrscheinlich nur Gelände zum Schieben.....


----------



## p100473 (13. Februar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Auch darüber gibts einen Bericht in meinem Blog


Hatte ich mir gedacht dass du das kennst... also Kategorie "machbar, aber nicht so empfehlenswert". Man sieht wieder, dass man auch mal Strecken aus der "Swiss trail map" probieren kann, die nicht als Bikerouten eingezeichnet sind.
Alte Gotthard Straße sind wir damals auch rauf - war etwa gleich nebelverhangen.... wir sind halt dann weiter nach Airolo über den "Scimfuss Pass" - ach ja das war die Sache mit dem erlegten Hirsch.... weil am nächsten Tag der wunderbare "Cristallina Pass" bei Kaiserwetter anstand!


----------



## McNulty (13. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> vom Gotthard über den Lago di Sella und den Sellapass, 2.701 m zur Vermighelhütte und dann nach Andermatt


Finde ich eine gute Idee statt Gotthard aus der Ecke Richtung Andermatt (und nicht so lang wie über den Bornengo)
Cap. Piansecco - Gotthard - Sellapass - Andermatt - Altdorf

Und @Ventoux. hat schon geguidet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

